# Some Dims Members on The Tyra Show Fri 4/25



## Raqui (Apr 21, 2008)

Raqui on The Tyra Show 

Watch Raqui on the Tyra Show Friday April 25th 

Check the listing for When Tyra comes on in your area.

SUBJECT: "plus sized women exploiting their weight" or FATEXPLOTATION

I know the title sounds much worse than what the show came out to be. LOL

Raqui


----------



## volatile (Apr 21, 2008)

I look forward to watching


----------



## Raqui (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks HUGS


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll make sure I DVR it tonight so I won't forget


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 21, 2008)

Why isn't Tyra's modeling career a case of slim women exploiting _their_ weight?

Sorry, not to detract from your moment in the sun...congrats.


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 21, 2008)

I just got word that the show that I taped for Tyra Banks will be aired on APRIL 25TH, this coming Friday!

Here is the synopsis:

"Overweight women embrace their curves! Meet gals who have turned their voluptuous bodies into moneymakers! First, Tyra welcomes Gem and Eddie back to the show, after they shared their "squashing" video. See what they're into now! Tyra then introduces 600-lb. Queen Raqui, Gem's "squashing" idol. Queen Raqui discusses how she's made money "squashing," "trampling" and "wrestling.” Then, a plus-size lingerie model and her thin counterpart debate which is exploiting themselves the most"

Yep, you got it, I'M the "plus sized lingerie model"...lol I was very excited to be asked to be on this show, and I hope it comes off as positive as I think it did!

ALSO: Calling all you techies out there...if any of you, ANYONE has the capability of recording this and posting it somewhere, can you please let me know? The time of having a VCR in my house is gone and while I will be home for the debut, I would LOVE to have a copy of it.

If anyone can help, please let me know!

I hope you enjoy it and watch TYRA!!!!

Hugs,


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 21, 2008)

I've merged these Tyra threads - let's keep all the information in the same place... thanks!
/mod


----------



## velia (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats on the appearance! I'll be sure to keep an eye out for it. Forgive my ignorance, but I don't watch much T.V.-- what network is Tyra on?


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 21, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Why isn't Tyra's modeling career a case of slim women exploiting _their_ weight?



Because being slim (or thin, slender, what-have-you...) and "flaunting it" (so to speak) is not considered unusual. Being fat and "flaunting it" is.

Wish I could watch.


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 21, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Because being slim (or thin, slender, what-have-you...) and "flaunting it" (so to speak) is not considered unusual. Being fat and "flaunting it" is.



Well, like I didn't know that...

...My point is, I hate the kind of language that frames "mainstream" investigations into the lives of women of size...I _guess_ it is a good thing that women from Dims are exposing their realities to a larger audience, but it's still within the context of the "side-show freak"...

.... and that upsets me a lot...


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 21, 2008)

I know exactly what you are saying, but watch the show, you'll see that I have a little to say about that, too!

Thanks,




LalaCity said:


> Why isn't Tyra's modeling career a case of slim women exploiting _their_ weight?
> 
> Sorry, not to detract from your moment in the sun...congrats.


----------



## olwen (Apr 21, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Why isn't Tyra's modeling career a case of slim women exploiting _their_ weight?



Oh but my dear, many a so called feminist would say exactly that. 

I will definitely record it. I'm sure the show will rerun at some point too if any of us miss it.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 21, 2008)

One thing i have to say about it all is that anything so called normal women do people seem to be in an uproar when a big woman does it.

as if we are not desired or wanted.

For example i hate when people thing sitting on a mans lap is a fetish

you see slim people sit on each others laps all day long everywhere and it is not a fetish

put a fat person in the mix and it is a fetish. As if the men who pick a big woman doesnt enjoy her on his lap.


----------



## olwen (Apr 21, 2008)

I couldn't rep ya Raqui. Exactly that. The fact that we are sexual at all seems to bring about controversy.


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 21, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> I know exactly what you are saying, but watch the show, you'll see that I have a little to say about that, too!
> 
> Thanks,



I know, I just watched the trailer and it upset me -- a lot of "you're disgusting and unhealthy" from the audience in the clips they showed...I know I need to watch the show all the way through to see how it truly unfolds...

...truly, I give you credit for standing up for yourselves. It's not _your_ fault that the producers exploit the most outrageous moments for the purpose of selling the show...

I hope I didn't offend you guys by appearing as though I don't support your being on the program and openly discussing your lives...I think it's great, actually, that you embrace yourselves with such confidence -- you're so very far from where I am in my own life and self-confidence, and you deserve to be congratulated for it...


----------



## Raqui (Apr 21, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> ALSO: Calling all you techies out there...if any of you, ANYONE has the capability of recording this and posting it somewhere, can you please let me know? The time of having a VCR in my house is gone and while I will be home for the debut, I would LOVE to have a copy of it.
> 
> If anyone can help, please let me know!
> 
> ...



I will be recording it for my site so that isnt a problem


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 21, 2008)

And you are right, they DO use the content to push the show and make it more appealing and controversial, but thats Hollywood for you and when you sign on, thats what you sign on for.

However, I have to say that they couldn't have been greater to me and the other girls(in my opinion), and I hope the show comes off as great as I think it did. I think that we actually put ourselves out there and showed that fat girls are people too, and we do the same things that our thinner counterparts do, we just do it in a BIGGER WAY! lol

I can't wait to see it!

Hugs,


LalaCity said:


> I know, I just watched the trailer and it upset me -- a lot of "you're disgusting and unhealthy" from the audience in the clips they showed...I know I need to watch the show all the way through to see how it truly unfolds...
> 
> ...truly, I give you credit for standing up for yourselves. It's not _your_ fault that the producers exploit the most outrageous moments for the purpose of selling the show...
> 
> I hope I didn't offend you guys by appearing as though I don't support your being on the program and openly discussing your lives...I think it's great, actually, that you embrace yourselves with such confidence -- you're so very far from where I am in my own life and self-confidence, and you deserve to be congratulated for it...


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 21, 2008)

Raqui said:


> I will be recording it for my site so that isnt a problem



I would appreciate getting a copy of it as well [if you're making a list]. Are you just going to post it at, for instance, YouTube?


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 21, 2008)

olwen said:


> I couldn't rep ya Raqui. Exactly that. The fact that we are sexual at all seems to bring about controversy.



More like jealousy - the media hates it when what it considers "the conventional norm" is defied and crushed. I am looking forward to the Tyra show. Thanks for posting


----------



## Raqui (Apr 21, 2008)

it will be posted on my website www.raqui.com in my portfolio section

but not on you tube because they might shut my page down.


----------



## olwen (Apr 21, 2008)

You know, whenever we hate on ourselves - no matter what size we are - we're our own misogynists.


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to seeing the show too!

It's too bad nobody was able to get a pic when all of us fatties crammed into the revolving door!

Raqui ~ Please add me to the list if you are sending out the vid of the show! Thanks! 

Gem


----------



## Velvet (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to all involved, I am in London so can't see it as far as I know but applaud you both for getting out there.
Best,
Velvet


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll be watching.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Apr 22, 2008)

wow..I just viewed the clip, and you ladies looked amazing!
and Raqui, I wish I could give you a high five from just the clip alone! 
Can't wait to catch the show!!


----------



## Raqui (Apr 22, 2008)

Velvet said:


> Congrats to all involved, I am in London so can't see it as far as I know but applaud you both for getting out there.
> Best,
> Velvet



You will be able to watch it Velvet I will put the show on my website for all the people who were not able to watch.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 22, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> wow..I just viewed the clip, and you ladies looked amazing!
> and Raqui, I wish I could give you a high five from just the clip alone!
> Can't wait to catch the show!!



Big Hugs Lady, I was shouting that crazy girl out. LOL


----------



## Velvet (Apr 23, 2008)

Terrific! Will you let us know when please?




Raqui said:


> You will be able to watch it Velvet I will put the show on my website for all the people who were not able to watch.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 23, 2008)

Sure no problem girl. HUGS


----------



## Silversnake418 (Apr 23, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> wow..I just viewed the clip, and you ladies looked amazing!
> and Raqui, I wish I could give you a high five from just the clip alone!
> Can't wait to catch the show!!


What clip? Did I miss something?


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 23, 2008)

If you go to tyratv.com and click on Friday's show there is a short video clip. 
Speaking of that clip, I absolutely love what Raqui says at the end... 
"I'm five times the person so I deserve five times the respect!" AMEN, SISTA!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just set the recording.  


Jen!!! I'm PM'ing you right now.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Apr 24, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I know, I just watched the trailer and it upset me -- a lot of "you're disgusting and unhealthy" from the audience in the clips they showed...I know I need to watch the show all the way through to see how it truly unfolds...
> 
> ...truly, I give you credit for standing up for yourselves. It's not _your_ fault that the producers exploit the most outrageous moments for the purpose of selling the show...



I totally understand your reaction here, but given the longstanding nature of daytime talk shows, I don't think this sort of thing is really a surprise. Maybe Tyra isn't as lowbrow as shows like Springer, Sally Jessy Raphael, or Geraldo are (or were); I really don't know as I don't keep up with talk shows. I saw the same clip you did and it showed audience members saying what I expect the average audience to say when encountered with fat folks that are happy with who they are.

Fat discrimination is still alive and well. Whenever people of size who are comfortable with themselves and have confidence and self-esteem put themselves in a position to be scrutinized, as on a talk show stage, there are invariably going to be people that are going to try and take them to task. I think a lot of thin folks that are supposedly so revolted by those of us that are fat are more revolted because some of us aren't miserable and self-loathing like they think fat people should be.

Bravo to Miss Stacie and Raqui for making (what I imagine) are/were good and valid points to refute a lot of the baseless, hackneyed anti-size rhetoric they probably encountered from audience members. Hopefully I'll live to see the day when fat discrimination and persecution is considered as inappropriate and unacceptable as racism, ageism, sexism, and so forth.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool Raqui! I'm glad to see Tyra is moving beyond talking about large sized women and actually is inviting large sized women onto her show!

Congrats!

P.S. If somebody YouTubes the episode, by all means post a link (I'm DVR illiterate... seriously)


----------



## CuriousKitten (Apr 24, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> I would appreciate getting a copy of it as well [if you're making a list]. Are you just going to post it at, for instance, YouTube?



Yeah I'd like to see it too and we don't get the Tyra show over here in Iceland so either someone fill me in on all the details of how the show went or let me know where I can watch it online.

Congrats to all the Dims members who get to be on TV!


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Apr 24, 2008)

I know there will be plenty of idiots and smart asses in the audience. I'm not going to scream or rant until I watch the show tomorrow.

I have so much respect for you ladies for going on that idiot...um, I mean, Tyra's show


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 24, 2008)

I wouldn't worry to much about the potential for negative spin from the producers of The Tyra Show. Deidra and I were lucky being on Miami Ink because the producers and tattoo artists were supportive of fat acceptance. We didn't have to be cautions of being tricked into something that would shine a bad light on us or what we supported. All you gals have to do is go onto Tyra's show, don't let anybody crap on you or crap on what you represent, do yourselves proud and show fat acceptance in the best light you can. There will be detractors no doubt, but there will also be people out there in the audience and at home watching TV that will will admire you, and who will take your example to heart. That is what is important. If you lift the self esteem of one person, or show people that there are other ways of thinking, then you were successful.

I remember seeing Gaining Goddess on the Dr. Keith Show. Her and the others were so poised, proud and eloquent in how they spoke that I think their message came out loud and clear. My only advice for you Raqui, is to think ahead of time what you are going to say so that it flows out naturally once you are on stage, and just simply enjoy the experience.


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 24, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I wouldn't worry to much about the potential for negative spin from the producers of The Tyra Show. Deidra and I were lucky being on Miami Ink because the producers and tattoo artists were supportive of fat acceptance. We didn't have to be cautions of being tricked into something that would shine a bad light on us or what we supported. All you gals have to do is go onto Tyra's show, don't let anybody crap on you or crap on what you represent, do yourselves proud and show fat acceptance in the best light you can. There will be detractors no doubt, but there will also be people out there in the audience and at home watching TV that will will admire you, and who will take your example to heart. That is what is important. If you lift the self esteem of one person, or show people that there are other ways of thinking, then you were successful.
> 
> I remember seeing Gaining Goddess on the Dr. Keith Show. Her and the others were so poised, proud and eloquent in how they spoke that I think their message came out loud and clear. My only advice for you Raqui, is to think ahead of time what you are going to say so that it flows out naturally once you are on stage, and just simply enjoy the experience.



You know, the producers were after me for a few months, wanting me to be on an "opposites" show, but since I'm currently single, the show didn't fit and I am just "over" that kind of exposure. Too old and wise, I guess. BUT, I did tell them that if they ever wanted to do a show on the POSITIVE aspect of being a BBW and living large and happy, to call me. I didn't think that they would, but they did, and even the producer(someone I worked with before) told me that she was glad I didn't do the other show, because this show was better for me. 

I rehearsed in my head all the things that I wanted to say to the world over and over, and thankfully due to my theatre work and performing, I think I managed to get the majority of it out. I'm very excited to see the editing and the final product and hope it comes out showing the world that we are not only BIG, but we are beautiful, successful, happy and PROUD.

Thanks,


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 24, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> You know, the producers were after me for a few months, wanting me to be on an "opposites" show, but since I'm currently single, the show didn't fit and I am just "over" that kind of exposure. Too old and wise, I guess. BUT, I did tell them that if they ever wanted to do a show on the POSITIVE aspect of being a BBW and living large and happy, to call me. I didn't think that they would, but they did, and even the producer(someone I worked with before) told me that she was glad I didn't do the other show, because this show was better for me.
> 
> I rehearsed in my head all the things that I wanted to say to the world over and over, and thankfully due to my theatre work and performing, I think I managed to get the majority of it out. I'm very excited to see the editing and the final product and hope it comes out showing the world that we are not only BIG, but we are beautiful, successful, happy and PROUD.
> 
> Thanks,



You'll do great Stacy, I look forward to seeing you gals on the show! It's interesting how so many Dimensions folks are getting onto television shows. I think this is a sign that the time for fat acceptance has arrived, or at least it's coming very soon.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 24, 2008)

http://tyrashow. warnerbros. com/showinfo/whenitson. html

Friday 4/25/08

Check out the link above to see what time it will show in your state.

The show is about Big women who use their bodies to make money.

They said the show was going to be positive, and of course there were rude people in the audience who said mean things! (And the one that was the worst going at Raqui was a paid actress, she was in the green room with us!!)

We expected some rude behavior though and a few of the women on the panel did set them straight. 

I dont do the loud, for "their ratings" thing they like
I showed that BBW women can be big and sexy, confident and classy, so that means I didnt get a lot of air time of course....lol
So dont blink you might miss me....lol

They more wanted to show big women looking "what they consider" silly. They focused on the squashing and being heavy sitting on a man. They dont understand the fetish, and the true beauty of Raqui. They wanted to laugh. The producers set us up for failure!!!

I gave lots of nice photos also and they chose to show the pictures of Stacie with her belly hanging really low, Which here at Dims is a wonderful photo but on Tyra it was for sensationalism. They left that picture on the screen for a long time. They wanted to make fun of us!!

Tyra goes on to tell Stacie how to take better photos in better light, and telling her you NEVER take photos in that harsh light "Girl it shows everything"
As if its a bad thing?? We WANT to see everything!!

Tyra asked Assalot to stand and show her Backside, you know they dont appreciate it like Big Butts like we do, so it was for a shocking response from the audience.

The photos that I sent them of myself and Assalot that the audience could not have laughed at, they flashed like greased lightning, so fast they damn near blurred........LOL

But it was fine, they could not take me out of Character, I just didnt say much. Gem, Stacie, Raqui, Trina (Assalot) and myself Mercedes were all on the show.........

After you see the show, I would love to read your comments : ) 

love 
Mercedes 

View attachment dims.jpg


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 24, 2008)

but it's still within the context of the "side-show freak"...

.... and that upsets me a lot...[/QUOTE]


Your 100% right, we were there to be made clowns of not to show our beauty! We were set up for failure. Being strong women it was not the beheading they had planned but it was not to show us in a good light.

Mer


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll be tuned in on my 65" big screen tv


----------



## Mathias (Apr 24, 2008)

I look foward to seeing this show.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 24, 2008)

i saw the "clip" of the show..and the "preview teaser" and I KNEW I saw you!!! So glad i wasnt wrong!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Mercedes! Got the Tivo ready to record. I watched the clip too and it looks like Raqui and Trina set the record straight. I don't really watch much television, but for you ladies, I'm willing to make an exception.  Can't wait to watch.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 25, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> http://tyrashow. warnerbros. com/showinfo/whenitson. html
> 
> They said the show was going to be positive, and of course there were rude people in the audience who said mean things! (And the one that was the worst going at Raqui was a paid actress, she was in the green room with us!!)
> 
> They more wanted to show big women looking "what they consider" silly. They focused on the squashing and being heavy sitting on a man. They dont understand the fetish, and the true beauty of Raqui. They wanted to laugh. The producers set us up for failure!!!




Not a surprise, that's how all these shows end up. I understand the idea why people choose to go on the shows but the end result is always the same. People are just not open to the idea of size acceptance, not when the fat woman can be used for entertainment. Sounds like you had a good time though so that's great.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 25, 2008)

raqui said she was going to uplaoid the whole show so just in case can someone else up the whole episode on the net? we dont want raqui server to get bogged down un less she is going to bit torrent it.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 25, 2008)

Raqui said:


> You will be able to watch it Velvet I will put the show on my website for all the people who were not able to watch.


we can fully download it right now just stream it.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 25, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> I would appreciate getting a copy of it as well [if you're making a list]. Are you just going to post it at, for instance, YouTube?


youtube would take it down a file share site would be better. megaupload is a decent one.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 25, 2008)

the show was great. every one stood there ground and came out on top.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 25, 2008)

I actually applied to be on this show (at least i think it was this one...who knows) and never did hear anything back from them. On the one hand, im glad to not have to put up with ignorant people, but on the other...im a huge ham and would totally go on tv lol


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 25, 2008)

I couldn't help but get the feeling they were trying to make it tabloidy but failed. 

Most of the audience was polite, most of them clapped when Trina talked about size acceptance and how she counsels other women about it. Sure there were some women in the audience who didn't like it, but so what? That's to be expected and candidly I thought the "haters" almost got spotlighted to try to balance the fact that most people took more of a "Live and let live" attitude towards it. Typically on these shows you'll see/hear a collective gasp when a SSBBW comes out on stage or the camera will pan a couple of rows of people looking all wide eyed, but that didn't seem to be the case here.

I also thought it tilted a lot more towards "adult entertainment by fat people" rather than "fat acceptance" which, IMO, was part of why it seemed pretty balanced. Whether anyone is anti fat or pro fat or neutral, it's clear there is a market for squashing and SSBBW websites, so it seemed that people at least respected that.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm glad that the model who was very thin was told off by the guests who were on the show as well as some people from the audience. I thought she was just plain rude.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> > ...but it's still within the context of the "side-show freak"...
> >
> > .... and that upsets me a lot...
> 
> ...





LoveBHMS said:


> I couldn't help but get the feeling they were trying to make it tabloidy but failed.
> 
> Most of the audience was polite, most of them clapped when Trina talked about size acceptance and how she counsels other women about it.
> ...


I haven't seen the show yet, but just from looking at the photograph of you gals, I think the viewers will understand that:



Tyra really doesn't support fat acceptance

The producers tried to make fools out of a group of big beautiful women and they weren't successful at doing it

You gals looked proud and beautiful


People who support that, or who can be swayed into supporting the concept had a rare opportunity to see this on television. The people who don't support size acceptance wouldn't have been convinced anyway so nothing was lost in that respect. Simply getting national exposure is probably the most important thing at this point, like that saying goes "No publicity is bad publicity"... Sooner or later there will be better opportunities and you (we in fat acceptance) will be able to pick and choose the more positive forum to be shown in. You gals are paving the way for better things in the future. Even if the producers did twist this into a negative light, this is just one show, Tyra will be forgotten before fat acceptance is forgotten. You gals did your best, looked proud and beautiful on stage. That's the most important thing at this point.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 25, 2008)

Actually the idea that they had to have a paid actress saying certain things just shows that they rightfully assumed most of the audience might be at worst mildly shocked or upset by it, but not likely to stand up and start shouting at anyone on the panel.

I said this before, but it seemed as though having an emphasis on the commercial aspect of BBW adult entertainment made it come off as less sensationalist. It was not one of these "So and so says she's fat and sexy and wants to parade around in tank tops and a mini but her friends and family think she looks awful." In a sense there was very little controversy to be had. 

If Raqui is making more money per hour than many people pay their lawyers, you at least get the idea that some people are into this.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

I watched the show today and I loved it. I realize there was probably an attempt to set these beautiful women up for ridicule from the audience. They didn't know what they were dealing with LOL All of you ladies were great! I was sitting here waving my fist in the air yelling YESSSSSS!!!! everytime you set one of those ignorant people straight. You all handled yourself with class and demanded the respect and fair treatment everyone has the right to. I was very proud to be a ssbbw watching you today. Congratulations and thank you ladies.Hugs, Fran


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 25, 2008)

I just caught the last 15 mins. of the show (started watching when the lady in the red dress was badgering the lovely lady up there w/ mercedes) and I was very proud that she stood her ground and didn't let that lady giver her any shit. I also liked how she responded to the audience member that asked about how they go out and promote size acceptance.

Job well done ladies. I hope I can find this episode somewhere and watch the entire thing!

Side Note: One of my students went on the Tyra show in February. They totally mislead her and her mother about the topic and blind sided them.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Apr 25, 2008)

I just got finished watching it and I loved it. I loved the way all the ladies presented themselves and defended themselves. I've got some new respect for Tyra, she did this show with some class. I guess some of the haters in the audience didn't expect you all to be so confident  I'm glad I taped it. You guys made my week.


----------



## mango (Apr 25, 2008)

*I just finished watching the late afternoon screening of Tyra.

I'd just like to say that all you big girls came across really well in both message and image.

It was the few skinny aggro girls that couldn't handle a fat girl who was proud that came across as the freaks.

It was great to see Queen Raqui, Miss Stacie, Mercedes and Traci ripping afew of the audience members a new a-hole.

Great stuff!

*


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 25, 2008)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> I just got finished watching it and I loved it. I loved the way all the ladies presented themselves and defended themselves. I've got some new respect for Tyra, she did this show with some class. I guess some of the haters in the audience didn't expect you all to be so confident  I'm glad I taped it. You guys made my week.



Not so fast on the new respect!
there was a paid plant in the audience to dog us!
we were set up to fail, but were to strong for them

they picked the wrong set of fat girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They learned quickly 
"YOU CANT BREAK THE SPIRIT OF DIMS GIRLS!!!!!!!!!"
WE ARE ALL PROUD AND STRONG!! 
THE ONES ON THE SHOW AND THE ONES AT HOME!!!!

a valuable lesson was learned by the producers, when you want a show to be insulting and funny and hurt the guests feelings

DONT GET DIMS GIRLS.................

: ) 
Love Mer


----------



## Rowan (Apr 25, 2008)

Got home from work and watched the show on dvr. 

You gals did an excellent job! Very proud of you!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 25, 2008)

You ladies did a great job - You all came across really well and in a positive way. It was great to see. 

Congrats !!!


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Apr 25, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Not so fast on the new respect!
> there was a paid plant in the audience to dog us!
> we were set up to fail, but were to strong for them
> 
> ...



Once again, Tyra shows her true reptile colors. You ladies did great.


----------



## Lamia (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesome show! I watched it with my mom! I was very proud. I didn't even know about the show because I haven't been to dims very much lately. I just happened upon it. You guys ruled and were so poised and articulate. I totally would have lost my cool. 

I've seen shows in the past and it usually just ends in a screaming match with the SSBBW screaming "I'm fat and proud" over and over which does little for the cause of acceptance. 

I think the point got across very well, especially to the skinny woman who came out and said it was being exploitative and promoting an "unhealthy" lifestyle. For some reason they acted like fat women in lingerie was akin to being spread eagle with genitals exposed or something. 

Everyone was beautiful and awesome. Good Job!!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 25, 2008)

OMG...that one really skinny woman...looking at her actually made me sick. How sad it must be to be such an ugly person inside that it carries over to the outside!


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 25, 2008)

For those of you who have had an opportunity to watch the show and have commented so far, thank you! It was a fun time and the show was put together in a good way.

I know that some of the girls on the show with me felt that it wasn't a good show or portrayed us in a positive manner, but I really have to disagree. My experience on the show, from getting that initial phone call, to riding home on the train, was a completely positive experience. I was never ONCE treated with disrespect or made to feel that they were going to "make fun of us". Yes, they probably did have someone that was in the audience for the antagonist, but ALL the shows do, this one is no different, and I know that we were told that those people were going to be there stating their opinion.

One of the only reasons that I agreed to do this show was because as long as I've known/been aware of Tyra Banks, she's always been comfortable with herself and more than defensive about her OWN body with society. She firmly counteracts the negativity that is placed on her by the media and embraces it and says "Kiss My Fat Ass!", and I applaud her. She's young, she's hip and beautiful and connects with the YOUNGER GIRLS and it is those girls that I worry about, not the already fucked up grown women in the world who have been humiliated and battered by society into thinking that they are worthless because they are fat. 

She is the voice that these girls will look up to, and if I can go on the show and be a positive voice in that as well, then I'll do it every day. Hell, I DO do it every day by being who I am: a confident, cute, sexy, successful and HAPPY fat woman.

I thought we all were given an opportunity to show that we are ALL beautiful and I thought we did a good job. I'm sorry that we all didn't have the same experience.

Thanks,


----------



## CuriousKitten (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey I really really want to view this show but I'm in Iceland  and we don't have the Tyra show. Who is streaming or posting it where? I tried to follow this thread but I am not sure exactly where it will be posted. I look forward to seeing this!


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 25, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> I was never ONCE treated with disrespect or made to feel that they were going to "make fun of us". QUOTE]
> 
> Where you on the same show that I was on??
> 
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Apr 25, 2008)

You are all gorgeous women Mercedes. Let those people who want to be nasty stew in their own hatred, while we all focus on what is wonderful and beautiful in life.
I really do not like these kind of shows, because they are all about putting women down and not building them up. I also refuse to read women's magazines that demand that women conform to society's perceived ideal for what women should look like. 
People do love you all here.


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Mercedes,

First, you are a very classy and beautiful woman, and I would never disrespect you, but I'll say that we are going to have to agree to disagree on this.

I have watched the show again, and I'm sticking by my thoughts on how our show was aired. I had no more control over the editing that they did anymore than you did, and I'm sorry that you felt slighted or misconstrued. 

Tyra DID comment on the quality of my photos and as well she should. She's the PROFESSIONAL model, and while yes, I get paid for my modeling, it is not along the exact same lines that she is. I was extremely flattered for her attention to ME and making MY modeling the best it can be for ME. Yes, I am not certain that she got that we show the large bodies because people LIKE TO LOOK AT THE FAT, but so what? She was giving me, and all of us other models some tips on what SHE has found work for her and show her in the best light..no pun intended. I'm sorry, I was very pleased that she took the time to really LOOK at the pictures and give me constructive criticism and I am hardly offended.

Yes, the pictures that they showed of me were good ones, and I'm pleased with the ones that they did choose to use. And quite honestly, if they showed my pictures longer, then that can only be more positive exposure for ME and my business, so how can I complain??? I can't and I won't. 

As for the "paid plants", again, I am not surprised and neither should you. After the show, Raqui was actually posing for cute pics with the girl that was on my segment and Ya-el(the 88lb model in the audience), so lets just take what they said as their ying to our yang and move on.

I have a perfect stomach...perfectly ROUND and I like it. I did not feel like they "put me up for slaughter", and as for Gem and Eddies flick of her falling off the bed, I'm sorry..I love them both, but that was funny as hell, and I giggled a lot. And yeah,. I could watch it over and over, too. If I did something like that and posted it on the internet, I'd expect it to be duped a billion times and end up on YouTube. All the love to you and Eddie, Gem...you guys did really well, and I'm proud of you!

Merc, I love ya, and respect the hell out of you, but I don't agree with you on a lot of points. I think we ALL showed the world that you can be fat, beautiful and sexy and successful all at the same time. 

Sure, I would have loved to have a picture taken of Miss Tyra, too, but I also know that she'd been taping all morning long and probably wanted to just head home. I thought she was very gracious when she thanked us for coming and her staff was impeccable! Props to Joanna, Sarah, Michelle, Earl, Kristina(hair) and my makeup girl(loved the eyes!), and J.C. for making my day so much fun!!!

Hugs,


----------



## Mathias (Apr 25, 2008)

You all did a wonderful job. I'm glad I could watch the show and see how well you all stood for something you all felt passionate about. Well done!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 25, 2008)

You ladies did very well. Even under that pressure. I was happy to see those great retorts, and they weren't anti-thin (Even when a certain someone tried pathetic retorts... "They want to be skinny like meeeeeeeee" BZZT! WRONG! ), so I was really happy about that.

Good work. Beauty, intelligence, and ambition are great things.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 25, 2008)

Incredible, where do I start


You said that Tyra is the PROFESSIONAL!! we are professional also! we are paid models that makes us professional also!
She is only more famous, and she was directing you on how to take photos to HIDE YOUR FAT! TO TAKE ATTENTION AWAY FROM YOUR FAT, TO MASK YOUR FAT!
THATS NOT HELP!

She does not understand our world at all!!

Your photos dont need criticism they are beautiful!!!

and they put your photos on a split screen to draw ridicule!

They had a sexy shot of the slim girl and your photo with your belly hanging, it was not to be kind to you Stacie! Im sorry but I have to give it to you honestly and raw , it was NOT to be kind to you. They were looking to draw laughter and the Ohhs and Ahhs that they DID get when your photos were displayed. Did you see the shocked appalled "No she didnt" looks on the audiences faces?? 

That was not to be kind to us!!!

And you said its more exposure for you???
You didnt say BIG CUTIES.COM, so how is it exposure, you mearly mentioned 
in a comment, My Webmaster. I can guarantee you that they are not going to guess Heather or Annmarie!

At a time like that you take advantage of the moment and Plug Big Cuties and bring the viewers who DID see your true beauty to your website they were using you! so you work it to your advantage!

I can 100% guartantee you if I google "Stacie" I WONT find you. That was your time to get your exposure and endorse the beautiful ladies on Big Cuties!!

Those WONDERFUL people you speak about cut out ALL of Raqui's plugs!! 
ALL OF THEM, gee are they GREAT people huh???

They took out mine and only due to the timing, they could not cut out the Plug for Mercedesbbw that Trina said!!

We were called on to look like fools, you have to make the best of it for yourself!!! And mentioning Big Cuties is how you do that!

And You said that Raqui took photos with the paid 88lb actress who insulted her on National TV??
Surely you Jest.......

Please say it isnt so!!!
WOW......... I will reserve comment because everyone already thinks im to raw, so I bit my tongue here

And you said that Tyra was probably tired and thats why she left us in such haste??

You mentioned a train ride!!!
Im from Virginia
Trina Georgia

And she couldnt stand 5 minutes and give Raqui a photo?
No one is that tired!
I drove in from VA I was tired, but I slight no one.

And then you thank the staff who set you up???

Stacie you are a kind hearted woman and your kindness is blinding you to the facts and making you see things through rose colored glasses.

Your going to have to trust me on this one, ive done many talk shows and Ive been set up plenty. The Rolanda show once set me up!!! As a fat girl centerfold model in Buf magazine, the producer flew in a man from CA who wanted to meet me, and the producer didnt see my photo only heard my weight and got excited!! "Were going to make a fool of this girl"
I was suppossed to mail him the photo and i missed the mail!
when I arrived there the next day "Dressed to the nines" He was ANGRY!!!!!
THERE GOES MY JOKE HE THOUGHT!!!

So he asked me could I SKIP out on stage fat and jolly. 

I told him, I will walk out like the BBW Queen I am!! and I did and the audience loved me!!!!!
JOKE GONE!!!!

But they ate the next guest alive!!!!!!!!

Stacie please take off the rose colored glasses, Lets not be star struck, shes no more star then you and I, we are all stars. ALL of us beautiful men and women on this board we are ALL STARS!!!

her blood is just as red as mine!

I got notes from myspace show viewers who were very rude about the photos, so her ignorant display worked, and thats just a small group.

I think your great and im only telling you so you can get a tough backbone and be ready for the next set of fools!!!

Plug the hell out of your site, and tell them to kiss your fat ass!!!!

Mercedes!


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 25, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> I thought she was very gracious when she thanked us for coming and her staff was impeccable! Props to Joanna, Sarah, Michelle, Earl, Kristina(hair) and my makeup girl(loved the eyes!), and J.C. for making my day so much fun!!!
> 
> Hugs,



Why do you think the gentleman from Bodacious Magazine posted that they asked him for ladies and he said NO!!!!!!!!!!

Because the last time he helped they were full of crap.

And he refused to help again!!!!

The producers are NOT our friends!!
they are trying to make the most popular show so that they can keep their jobs and get raises!!

THEY ARE NOT OUR FRIENDS

PROPS TO THEM??????????
props for putting apples in our mouths and brown sugar on our asses??

Props?

Girl plug your site in the future and save the props

Mercedes


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 25, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> MissStacie said:
> 
> 
> > I was never ONCE treated with disrespect or made to feel that they were going to "make fun of us". QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 25, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Why do you think the gentleman from Bodacious Magazine posted that they asked him for ladies and he said NO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Because the last time he helped they were full of crap.
> 
> ...


i kinda agree with you mercedes but in the end only tyra knows why she left so fast and what her own thoughts of bbws and ssbbws are.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 26, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I'm glad that the model who was very thin was told off by the guests who were on the show as well as some people from the audience. I thought she was just plain rude.


yeah she was a asshat. she should get kicked in her ovaries. any ways what is her name?


----------



## Mathias (Apr 26, 2008)

Not sure, but Stacie was right to point out that she was promoting an eating disorder. That model didn't have too many snide remarks to say after that! :bow:


----------



## CuriousKitten (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow. I guess it's becoming blatantly obvious why there has never been a plus size winner of America's Next Top Model. I always felt they had them in there as the token girls and then eliminated them over something dumb when they are usually really good. I keep waiting for the day Tyra would pick a plus size girl - and ha these girls are only what a size 10?

Cheers to everyone on this site who went on the Tyra show and made an effort to change people's perceptions and promote fat acceptance. It's still an uphill battle but I am sure your effort didn't go totally unnoticed.

I'd comment more but I'm still trying to find an online copy of the episode so I can see it. Anyone?


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 26, 2008)

I just watched the show, after reading the comments here, and found it, overall, to be very positive. The confidence and beauty exuded by the women who participated far surpassed anything that anyone could do to try and bring them down. You were all such class acts.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 26, 2008)

has it been uploaded yet?


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 26, 2008)

Mercedes,Raqui, Stacie,Trina,Gem

You ladies rocked! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: and were able to take control of an unpleasent situation to your advantage. The rude 88lbs model was correctly called out on eating disorders. What a nasty person and she did not look like the picture of health.

You ladies took Tyra and the so-called haters of BBWs out of thier game. This was like seeing my verbal judo thread in the Health Forum in action.
Something we could all take and learn when dealing in a hostile environment.
I bet that Tyra and comapny was expecting the next Jr. Springer moment- but, each of those haters arguements was taken apart and "squashed" 

One of the many nice moments was the fan of Queen Raqui - a closet FA- to come out and proudly proclaim his preference on National TV. We can finally cross out the word "closet'... This is great. 

The rude folks thought that they could teach all of you a lesson "how dare you do this" and they ended up being schooled  :bow:


----------



## biackrlng (Apr 26, 2008)

you can put the entire show on another site called "tnaflix.com"


----------



## xoxoshelby (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't stand Tyra, but LOVED this show. All of you were so poised and didn't take any bullshit from anyone. You had a smart and quick answer for everyone's comments. The woman who had gastric bypass pissed me off, but she was shot down. I thought at one point that she was going to cry lol.
Great job to all of you!!


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 26, 2008)

I watched the show and I must say you ladies ROCKED!!!!!! I have seen maybe 4 or 5 episodes of Tyra's show since it premiered and to be honest I wasn't expecting much from her as far as interviewing goes. Let's face it, she's no Barbara Walters. I will say she means well sometimes. To the ladies who appeared, I bow to you all:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:. Gem, it was really great seeing you and your man up there again. I'm feelin' the love. Tell him he was pimpin' the hell out of that suit. If anyone wants to know what it mean and what it takes to be a queen, you know where to go. Queen Raqui, YOU RULE!!!!!!! I'm not going to talk about the negatives because to be honest, I was bored with it. And I must admit it was hard to concentrate with all that hotness on the screen,(Oh Miss Stacie!!!). Anyway, kudos to you all. DIMS GIRLS RULE!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Davastav (Apr 26, 2008)

Not a big Tyra fan either but I loved the show as well. Despite the fact that the show was designed to sensationalize and engage these Stupendous BBW's in ridiculous arguments, each and everyone of them came across as strong, self-confident individuals who were all capable of defending themselves against negative remarks from some obviously "planted" audience members.

I did note most importantly that the majority of the audience members appeared to clap when our BBW's stood up against those comments.

I mean the TYRA show is basically designed about empowering women so its wasn't a surprise to me that the audience was reacting in a mainly positive way throughout most of the show.

Also Kudos must be made to all the women who were on the show, they all looked absolutely beautiful and sexy. Their wardrobe and makeup really worked very well and it really enhanced their natural beauty.

Finally, it should be no surprise that according to Mercedes, Tyra is not what she seems. I mean she is essentially part of the Hollywood culture who is anti BBW and everything on these talk shows are choreographed for maximum rating effect and sponsor dollars sold.

Also, it would have been nice if in the final segment, Tyra could have allowed all of the BBWs to promote their own websites as I have seen other talk shows.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello everyone this is Raqui, I have the Full Tyra Show on my website for all the International People who dont get the Show in their area and for those who missed it.

You can also watch the trailer, Me getting my make up applied and my own feelings and experience doing The Tyra show.

Much LOVE Raqui

http://www.raqui.com/pictures_appearances/TyraShow2008/tyrashow2008.html


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks!!!!! I just watched the entire show...good lord ladies....you all represented nicely. That anorexic bitch was on my nerves though, as was WLS lady. You all looked hella good as well.

Thanks Raqui (you beautiful woman you!) for posting it!


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 26, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Did you notice that of all the gorgeous photos of you they could have used they concentrated on the ones that were showing your stomach hanging.



Did you notice how during the taping the "rolling pin" video of mine that was put up on the screen there had me completely clothed in it? They called afterwards and said they needed me to redo the video with my belly hanging out.

Also, the first time my husband and I were on the show, Tyra never acknowledged us once off camera, not even briefly, no handshake, no "thanks for being here"- Nothing.

Overall, however, I see it as a possitive experience because all of us were able to show the world that you can be beautiful and confident at any size. I do think that we all did a good job of standing up for ourselves and came out on top!


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 26, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> and as for Gem and Eddies flick of her falling off the bed, I'm sorry..I love them both, but that was funny as hell, and I giggled a lot. And yeah,. I could watch it over and over, too. If I did something like that and posted it on the internet, I'd expect it to be duped a billion times and end up on YouTube. All the love to you and Eddie, Gem...you guys did really well, and I'm proud of you!



The end where I fall off the bed was so hilarious to me that it is the entire reason I put that video on the Internet in the first place! I figured if I got such a good laugh out of it then I should share it with the world! 

You did an excellent job as well, Stacie, and it was an honor meeting you, as well as all of you other lovely BBW that were there! Much love!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 26, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> The end where I fall off the bed was so hilarious to me that it is the entire reason I put that video on the Internet in the first place! I figured if I got such a good laugh out of it then I should share it with the world!
> 
> You did an excellent job as well, Stacie, and it was an honor meeting you, as well as all of you other lovely BBW that were there! Much love!



i saw that and was just worried that you were okay!


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 26, 2008)

I ended up half-landing in a rocking chair and banging up my knee pretty good... but it was worth the laugh!


----------



## ScruffyInMich (Apr 26, 2008)

Can anyone refer me to where I can see it online? I saw the clips on Raqui's site and would very much like to see the whole thing.

Thanks.


----------



## bexy (Apr 26, 2008)

raqui i have just started watching this show, i am about half way through.
can i just tell you what a well spoken, educated, intelligent, beautiful woman you are. you really did yourself, and all of us proud!


----------



## Zoom (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the great activist work you do through the dying medium of television! May it enliven people's lives yet and provide anti-fatphobic insight.


----------



## biackrlng (Apr 26, 2008)

Raqui,

just watched the video You were all fantastic
biackrlng


----------



## Raqui (Apr 26, 2008)

big Hugs to everyone I have to say that I think all the ladies came out wonderful  Much Love


----------



## Shosh (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Raqui,

Thanks for that. I am in Australia and we do not get the Tyra show here.
Can I just say that you came across as very dignified and articulate, and you did yourself and the size acceptance movement very proud. You are a beautiful woman. Don't change for anybody!
I was very annoyed by that model Yael though. She is so angry and bitter.Who is she to demand that others live their life the way she thinks they should? She is very beautiful, but i thought she looked unhealthy to be honest.

Raqui keep working it girl. 

Susannah


----------



## Raqui (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello all just to let you know that the show in full is on my site www.raqui.com

I know many people will just go to the video and might by pass my part my story and how i feel about it so I am going to copy and paste what i wrote for my site on the experience here.

Hugs all  Raqui

The Tyra Show, It was an experience. When I saw an email in my mail box from a Tyra Show producer I was a bit wary. I wondered what kind of show would it be. I am quite picky about my appearances. Things haven't always gone the way it was supposed to and I didn't want to just be know as QUEEN RAQUI the 6'4 600lb squasher. Mind you I am not ashamed of my Queen Raqui work. But to the rest of the world it will be seen as a big joke. I want to be seen for everything I do. My writing, my size activist work, my online magazine, my poetry. I do so many things and I want to be seen as a whole not just some fat woman who sits on people.

After talking to producers and be assured that they wanted me to be featured for my work with Queen Raqui and my LargeInCharge Magazine. I decided to take the plunge, this is national English television. This could open more doors for me and I would obviously get some attention. But most importantly will I get the right attention? Will LargeInCharge be mentioned? Will people want to know me as more than just the Fat woman who makes some extra cash sitting on people? 

With a little difficulty the show was set and I was going to be on a majority of the show. I was quite happy and proud that I was found this interesting. I was able to walk out on the Tyra Run Way and strut my stuff. I was loving the audience and it was a great feeling. I was actually a surprise to fellow guest who made an appearance before, on the Tyra Show. Her name is Gem and she started squashing her husband (Eddie) in private and they both enjoyed it. She said I am her inspiration, that because or me she is able to be squash her husband, and also be proud of herself. Gem is a follower of LargeInCharge (My online magazine for Size Acceptance and Empowerment) and she said that it has helped her realize her beauty. I was so touched, while yes I am told often how important my online magazine is, to hear it on National Television was an experience I felt deeply. Even when the woman who was the complete opposite of me (Yael - A VERY SMALL VERY SLIM 88 pound) woman tried to bash me from the audience and say I was fat and unhealthy. I had a come back for her. My favorite part is a something I say very often. "I AM FIVE TIMES MORE HUMAN, I DESERVE FIVE TIMES THE RESPECT!" Because in truth if my Humanity could be counted in pounds I was literally Five times her size!

After the show aired I had mixed feelings. I was of course featured mostly for my Queen Raqui work but I was supposed to be able to mention my online magazine www.LargeInCharge.com I was repeatedly told by producers to say the name of both my sites. While yes I was aired as saying I am a size activist, and the fact that I had an online magazine was mentioned through out the show. I felt a bit hurt and dismayed that they cut out when I said the URL of my site. I also noticed that in the Special Thanks section, www.LargeInCharge.com was not displayed when I was told it would. Other women who came on the show (Ms. Stacie, Mercedes, Trina) also have sites and no mention of their sites were on the show. ( I have had the confirmation of at least one other women that her site was said in taping but not on the show). It leaves my mind to wander over other Tyra Shows I have seen in the past. I remember one especially because a Ex Pimp who had a stable of High Class Call Girls was on a show not so long ago. And while his site was bleeped many a time until he cooperated with the show. At the end his new website which is a dating website was mentioned. My heart hardened a bit thinking about that, if an EX PIMP got his new Dating Website URL mentioned on the Tyra Show, why couldn't they mention www.LargeInCharge.com . LargeInCharge is a FREE ONLINE MAGAZINE it empowers women and men to live their lives. It has helped thousands of people over the years. Is my LargeInCharge site not as worthy as an EX PIMPS dating site? *SIGH* 

Still I believe I was shown for who I am and all the Ladies were showcased in a positive light. I was a bit down about not meeting Tyra Banks herself. While yes I can imagine she is quite the busy woman, and after a long day of taping shows she must have wanted to just run to her dressing room, and get ready to go home. I wish I could have met her and said hello, even take a picture with her. She asked me questions during the show, and shook our hands during the closing of the show then she left promptly, I don't blame her. But I wish she would have had a bit of time to greet us. I really would have liked to tell her that her work with teen girls and body image is really an important one that I appreciate. That I hope she continues to have Plus Sized people on her shows and giving us some kind of voice. Though I wonder what the voice will be. That if she ever needed a big woman to speak to large framed girls I would be happy to help. To let her know that yes I am more than Queen Raqui and I am here to show the world that large women are doing big things and I don't mean just with our bodies. 

It left me with a bitter sweet feeling and while I can understand why she probably didn't have time. A small part of me wonders if it was just because we were not important enough guests. I am sure if we were music artists or actors, much more time would have been taken. While we are not famous according to the rest of the world. In the BBW (Big Beautiful Woman) Community in our own world we are similar to the Brittany Spears of Hollywood. We are known and everyone knows our names. It makes me wonder and I guess I might never really know why we couldn't say Hello to Tyra. We may not be the most important people in the world to some. But we are people. I cant say we were treated badly in fact things went well. Over all I have to say I am ok with this experience but still feeling a little bitter.

Raqui


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 26, 2008)

Davastav said:


> Not a big Tyra fan either but I loved the show as well.
> 
> Despite the fact that the show was designed to sensationalize and engage these Stupendous BBW's in ridiculous arguments,
> 
> Also, it would have been nice if in the final segment, Tyra could have allowed all of the BBWs to promote their own websites as I have seen other talk shows.



Im glad you noticed, it was designed to for lack of a better term, Make US Look Like Fools!!

And they told us to plug out sites!!!
They said dont forget to say it!!!

AND THEN THE NASTY PEOPLE CUT IT OUT!!!
I SAID IT ..............CUT
RAQUI SAID IT 2 OR 3 TIMES HER SITE & MAG SITE.............ALL CUT!!!

We were set up and not even allowed to advertise our sites, how pathetic!!

And Stacie says "They were so nice!! So wonderful!! 

If they are so nice, then shes Stacie from where ?? And how do you find her??
And could you read Heathers removed logos on the photos??

They suck..........lol : )

Mercedes


----------



## Raqui (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you so much. i am posting this on this thread also for those who came here. it is my thoughts and feelings on the whole experience.

Hugs


The Tyra Show, It was an experience. When I saw an email in my mail box from a Tyra Show producer I was a bit wary. I wondered what kind of show would it be. I am quite picky about my appearances. Things haven't always gone the way it was supposed to and I didn't want to just be know as QUEEN RAQUI the 6'4 600lb squasher. Mind you I am not ashamed of my Queen Raqui work. But to the rest of the world it will be seen as a big joke. I want to be seen for everything I do. My writing, my size activist work, my online magazine, my poetry. I do so many things and I want to be seen as a whole not just some fat woman who sits on people.

After talking to producers and be assured that they wanted me to be featured for my work with Queen Raqui and my LargeInCharge Magazine. I decided to take the plunge, this is national English television. This could open more doors for me and I would obviously get some attention. But most importantly will I get the right attention? Will LargeInCharge be mentioned? Will people want to know me as more than just the Fat woman who makes some extra cash sitting on people? 

With a little difficulty the show was set and I was going to be on a majority of the show. I was quite happy and proud that I was found this interesting. I was able to walk out on the Tyra Run Way and strut my stuff. I was loving the audience and it was a great feeling. I was actually a surprise to fellow guest who made an appearance before, on the Tyra Show. Her name is Gem and she started squashing her husband (Eddie) in private and they both enjoyed it. She said I am her inspiration, that because or me she is able to be squash her husband, and also be proud of herself. Gem is a follower of LargeInCharge (My online magazine for Size Acceptance and Empowerment) and she said that it has helped her realize her beauty. I was so touched, while yes I am told often how important my online magazine is, to hear it on National Television was an experience I felt deeply. Even when the woman who was the complete opposite of me (Yael - A VERY SMALL VERY SLIM 88 pound) woman tried to bash me from the audience and say I was fat and unhealthy. I had a come back for her. My favorite part is a something I say very often. "I AM FIVE TIMES MORE HUMAN, I DESERVE FIVE TIMES THE RESPECT!" Because in truth if my Humanity could be counted in pounds I was literally Five times her size!

After the show aired I had mixed feelings. I was of course featured mostly for my Queen Raqui work but I was supposed to be able to mention my online magazine www.LargeInCharge.com I was repeatedly told by producers to say the name of both my sites. While yes I was aired as saying I am a size activist, and the fact that I had an online magazine was mentioned through out the show. I felt a bit hurt and dismayed that they cut out when I said the URL of my site. I also noticed that in the Special Thanks section, www.LargeInCharge.com was not displayed when I was told it would. Other women who came on the show (Ms. Stacie, Mercedes, Trina) also have sites and no mention of their sites were on the show. ( I have had the confirmation of at least one other women that her site was said in taping but not on the show). It leaves my mind to wander over other Tyra Shows I have seen in the past. I remember one especially because a Ex Pimp who had a stable of High Class Call Girls was on a show not so long ago. And while his site was bleeped many a time until he cooperated with the show. At the end his new website which is a dating website was mentioned. My heart hardened a bit thinking about that, if an EX PIMP got his new Dating Website URL mentioned on the Tyra Show, why couldn't they mention www.LargeInCharge.com . LargeInCharge is a FREE ONLINE MAGAZINE it empowers women and men to live their lives. It has helped thousands of people over the years. Is my LargeInCharge site not as worthy as an EX PIMPS dating site? *SIGH* 

Still I believe I was shown for who I am and all the Ladies were showcased in a positive light. I was a bit down about not meeting Tyra Banks herself. While yes I can imagine she is quite the busy woman, and after a long day of taping shows she must have wanted to just run to her dressing room, and get ready to go home. I wish I could have met her and said hello, even take a picture with her. She asked me questions during the show, and shook our hands during the closing of the show then she left promptly, I don't blame her. But I wish she would have had a bit of time to greet us. I really would have liked to tell her that her work with teen girls and body image is really an important one that I appreciate. That I hope she continues to have Plus Sized people on her shows and giving us some kind of voice. Though I wonder what the voice will be. That if she ever needed a big woman to speak to large framed girls I would be happy to help. To let her know that yes I am more than Queen Raqui and I am here to show the world that large women are doing big things and I don't mean just with our bodies. 

It left me with a bitter sweet feeling and while I can understand why she probably didn't have time. A small part of me wonders if it was just because we were not important enough guests. I am sure if we were music artists or actors, much more time would have been taken. While we are not famous according to the rest of the world. In the BBW (Big Beautiful Woman) Community in our own world we are similar to the Brittany Spears of Hollywood. We are known and everyone knows our names. It makes me wonder and I guess I might never really know why we couldn't say Hello to Tyra. We may not be the most important people in the world to some. But we are people. I cant say we were treated badly in fact things went well. Over all I have to say I am ok with this experience but still feeling a little bitter.

Raqui


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 26, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> Did you notice how during the taping the "rolling pin" video of mine that was put up on the screen there had me completely clothed in it? They called afterwards and said they needed me to redo the video with my belly hanging out.
> 
> Also, the first time my husband and I were on the show, Tyra never acknowledged us once off camera, not even briefly, no handshake, no "thanks for being here"- Nothing.
> 
> Overall, however, I see it as a possitive experience because all of us were able to show the world that you can be beautiful and confident at any size. I do think that we all did a good job of standing up for ourselves and came out on top!




THANK YOU GEM!!!

I am always so raw that people take me to be mean, when im one of the nicest people I know.........LOL LOL

anyway : ) 

I just tell it like it is and dont sugar coat anything!!

Thank you for sharing your experience so that the readers of this post can see that I am not being to harsh on the producers. 

Your first clip was fine!!!

WHY DID YOU HAVE TO REDO IT WITH YOUR BELLY HANGING OUT???????

They wanted to be able to draw more laughs!!!
Why did they leave in you falling off the bed!!!
Why did Tyra not acknowledge and or speak to you and your husband after the first show?
Why did they leave Stacies Belly photos on the screen so long??

We were set up to fail!!

But your right we DIDNT!!
and thats no thanks to the producers paid actresses or Tyra thats because we are strong women!!!

I just feel bad when someone is naive and has their eyes closed to what we endured. 

And now YOU girlfriend!! You and your husband came off! you got 2 all expense paid trips to New York, you cant beat that!!
As long as your aware of their games, you gain something and you get to potentially help big women at home watching, then its all worth it.

But knowledge is power and I want to build up our BBWs with High Self Esteem, power and the knowledge to see who is for us and who is against us.

Thank you again, and your very on point. I love it!!
Your beautiful Gem!! It was truely my Pleasure meeting you

love always
Mercedes


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 26, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> The end where I fall off the bed was so hilarious to me that it is the entire reason I put that video on the Internet in the first place! I figured if I got such a good laugh out of it then I should share it with the world!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 26, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> I ended up half-landing in a rocking chair and banging up my knee pretty good... but it was worth the laugh!



You be careful pretty girl, I never want anyone laughing at your pain.

Have fun and be safe

Mercedes


----------



## Suze (Apr 26, 2008)

i just watched it and found it amusing when Tyra thought it was necessary to "teach" one of the models how to take pictures in a more flattering light. 

i think everyone did great btw.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 26, 2008)

So um, what I'm dying to know Raqui, Mercedes, and Trina......where did you guys get your clothes????? You all looked FAB!!!! FAB I say.


----------



## vermillion (Apr 26, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOVED the show.
I caught myself clapping more than once.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 26, 2008)

Raqui said:


> A small part of me wonders if it was just because we were not important enough guests. I am sure if we were music artists or actors, much more time would have been taken. While we are not famous according to the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> Over all I have to say I am ok with this experience but still feeling a little bitter.
> ...



I traveled from Virginia
Trina from Georgia
Stacie from Upstate
Gem From a great distance

And she ran off? Actors or the "Important guest" She would have taken a photo with them!
Your right, I also feel we were not important enough, and we were Big! We were NOT respected as models!!!

Some of our awful world do not respect us as people.

And you plugged your magazine and site a few times and it was cut out!

They did NOT want to hear you talking about the very positive things that you do. They cut off those parts. So that you walk away looking like a Squasher only. Now theres NOTHING wrong with that! But you are also so much more. 

But they only wanted to use what was sensational, 

Girl please tell me that you what I hear about you taking photos with that 88lb ? The one that was so rude?

Say it isnt so?? : ) 

Love 
Mer


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 26, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> So um, what I'm dying to know Raqui, Mercedes, and Trina......where did you guys get your clothes????? You all looked FAB!!!! FAB I say.



Ahhh If I tell you where then Im going to have to kill you..............


LOL LOL LOL

ok ok Ive seen to many tough guy movies.......lol


----------



## T_Devil (Apr 26, 2008)

It was a good show.

I don't think I could do a show like that just because I really do not like people talking over me to hear themselves talk. That scrawny broad in the crowd with the blue dress...... I wish someone would have thrown a chair at her. What? She wouldn't shut up!

Those skiny people, and that WLS "Born Again" lady just bolstered what I already felt about people like them, that they have more hate and loathing in their hearts than I could understand. I have a lot of hate and loathing, but whatever, I'll let it go. Nobody told her she needed to eat a sandwich, nobody asked her if she ever got stuck in the shower drain, so what was her problem?

And unhealthy? Who's unhealthy? Nobody's running a mile, but so what? Guess what, it doesn't matter how well you take care of yourself, there's always something nasty waiting for you when you least expect it.

A Jogger gets hit by a car.
A doctor dies of heart disease.
An athlete is killed doing the sport he loves.
An old man dies at the age of 101. He died with a beer in one hand, a ciggarette in the other and a plate of bacon on his lap.

No one can tell us what's going to happen to us in life. Only one thing is sure and that's the certainty of death. By pointing a judgemental finger and preaching the gospial of "go on a diet, fatty" isn't going to make them live any longer or any better. It's about the quality of life, not the age. I'm not gonna live forever, thank god.

So these people all go on their own trip, but none of them said anything that had any usefullness to it. The Big Girls on the other hand, theirs was a message of acceptance. They were there to inspire and to create feelings of hope for some who had none before.

Those skinny people, I dismissed them before they even finished, because they've said it all before. I would listen to them if they had something new to say or a better way of saying it, but they don't. And to them, I only say that I'm not listening anymore.

_"You can say whatever you like I'm not listening anymore
It makes no odds whatever you say I'm not listening anyway
Stamp your feet, cry like a child I'm not listening anymore
So don't bother - don't waste your breath"_ 
Not Listening - Snuff


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 26, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Ahhh If I tell you where then Im going to have to kill you..............
> 
> 
> LOL LOL LOL
> ...




Harry Hold Out!!!


----------



## CuriousKitten (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Raqui thank you so much for posting the show on your site so I could see it internationally! I finally got to watch it and I think that you and your fellow Dims members did a wonderful job. You all spoke so well and portrayed yourselves as strong confident women. I hope the show inspired women to feel better about themselves irrelevant of size. You go girls!!


----------



## Fairia (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, good doing to you girls spreading the message. Before this, I had no idea you did modeling and professional squashing on the side, Raqui. But on your site, you also mention your magazine, your poetry, your writings; this is something i also want to do, to express myself on a website of my own with my own works for others to discover. I'm still working on that, right now there are even seeds of self-love planted that are now starting to come out of the ground and almost about to bloom. That was my epiphany then and still hoping it will go further.


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 26, 2008)

Check on Raqui's site, Merc. you'll see the pictures there, they are quite cute and everyone has a smile on their face.

Its a shame that you can't be happy about the exposure for us on that show and take it for what it was, instead you are choosing to call them out and make it sound like a horrible experience. You were wonderfully articulate and respectful and looked amazing, what is wrong with that???

If you think about it, you agreed to be on the show,knowing that with editing and such not everything would be included. hell, we could have been edited right out! They were kind to me,. and the other girls(as far as I knew), and if I had an opportunity to do it again, I would do it in a NY minute.

I'm done trying to defend this, you have your opinon and I have mine. If you want to continue to drive the wedge between society and us, thats great, you're doing a great job of it, but its not helping the SA cause. Its just not necessary. You've seen all the comments about the show, 98% of them are positive and appreciate us in a good way. 

Let it be, Merc...you're only making it worse.




Mercedesbbw said:


> I traveled from Virginia
> Trina from Georgia
> Stacie from Upstate
> Gem From a great distance
> ...


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 26, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> Check on Raqui's site, Merc. you'll see the pictures there, they are quite cute and everyone has a smile on their face.
> 
> Its a shame that you can't be happy about the exposure for us on that show and take it for what it was,
> 
> ...



Quess you didnt read Gems comment!!

Oh and yes I saw the photos on Raquis page, and I saw the photos on your myspace page in the Tyra envelope.
And I saw the photo of you with Tyra, Oh im sorry that wasnt Tyra....

And if you think about it, I was the only one that got in a wonderful plug! I wasnt insulted and im still defending my BBWs. I should be thrilled, I wasnt badgered, But im still speaking up that has to tell you something.

And of course I agreed to be on the show, and I acheived my goal.

And I have no problem with anything other then when someone wont see the forest for the trees.

But its cool, I have tried to help you understand, and you think im nuts so its ok, continue with the rose colored glasses.

And your so smart!! and so well spoken!! But you just dont get it. :doh::doh:
Its ok, Im done ...

And a wedge between us and society?? I did that?? Im driving the wedge between us and society? Dear God 

I think your gorgeous Stacie, I just wanted you to be more clear on what happened Friday. I preach awareness, along with acceptance!! We have to know who loves us from who doesnt. You think I was being mean, I was being helpful. You choose not to see it

And you said Im only making it worse? Me....? Me....? Mercedes of Mercedesbbw, Girl if you only knew!!
I speak to young girls that love me from myspace everyday!!! THEY CALL ME AT HOME!!!!!! 
I send them my clothes!! 
I help them when they are crying in school, their moms are calling them fat. The boys insult them, 1 of them was even suicidal!!
Grown women who write me EVERYDAY!!! asking for help and advice and I give it ALL DAY LONG!!
Helping men talk to me about their love of BBWs and coming out of the closet to me. 

Helping women who once HATED the fact that they were fat, now LOVE thier bodies!! 
Im more then a porn model, Im a role model!

And thats me EVERYDAY ALLDAY!! 16 years an advocate for fat acceptance !!

So dont ever get it confussed, I am making nothing worse. I love my BBW & SSBBW community with everything that I am!!!!

I speak it, I photo it, I rap it, I walk it, I talk it, I live it, I am!!

Mercedes!!! AKA Mercedesbbw Dont ever get it twisted!


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 26, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Im glad you noticed, it was designed to for lack of a better term, Make US Look Like Fools!!
> 
> And they told us to plug out sites!!!
> They said dont forget to say it!!!
> ...


well large and in charge is on the tyra show thanks list for the episode.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 26, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> well large and in charge is on the tyra show thanks list for the episode.



Change your IS to WAS Gangstadawg

They removed the thanks quicker then Tyra said goodbye!!

Check it out yourself, you have to look at past shows archives and you will notice the Thank you page is GONE!

Its called 24 hour thanks, again..... Raquis plugs were cut..... 

And you were saying what?


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 26, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> well large and in charge is on the tyra show thanks list for the episode.



Dont make me take your name! 

Dont make me have to be GangstaMercedes........LOL LOL

You gotta check the facts before you step to me son.............

LOL..LOL

You know I love you, 

That Sexy Big Mouth New York City Fat Girl

Mercedes


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 26, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Change your IS to WAS Gangstadawg
> 
> They removed the thanks quicker then Tyra said goodbye!!
> 
> ...


damn that son of a bitch tyra. kick her in her ovaries. well it was up longer than 24 hours it was on for the week un till it flipped over to the new week of topics.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 26, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Dont make me take your name!
> 
> Dont make me have to be GangstaMercedes........LOL LOL
> 
> ...


yeah i got got love for ya too mer


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 26, 2008)

I think everyone did a tremendous job. In a large world, there's plenty of room for all people. I think the objective of the show (if that's what people really call a show ) was to take a glance at "Fat-Sploitation". I think it achieved that goal. It identified some members of the adult web modeling world and all four of you did a great job (lets not forget the wonderful Gem). I was especially impressed with Stacie's candor and respectfulness.

I'm just curious as to why you keep making an issue out of the "I didn't get a plug in", Mercedes? I understand that it would be a great marketing tool, but is it really much to make hasty, negative attitudes towards the show, the producer, and the host if you did not get a plug in for your site? The good part is that you _did_ get a plug in - via Trina.

I think it was a good show, and was sensationalized as all talk show episodes are. It's to be expected. It's what the viewers want. It's what's expected of television shows. However, I will *definitely* agree that every woman up on the stage put to rest a lot of the negative comments and sensationalist aspects of the show. Very good job.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 27, 2008)

I have been reading all this, and I have been wondering something. Could it be enough that, overall, this was a positive experience for all of you, and, if this was truly mostly about SA, why not be happy with what happened.

Fat women who are not in the adult entertainment industry get even less of a nod.

I understand wanting it all, but, it _is_ basically ' tabloid television '. I think, from the second half I saw, there were certainly women on that stage who were demanding respect......isn't that the most important message...for _all_ of us?

*eta...chimpi...I agree...Stacie was wonderful


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Quess you didnt read Gems comment!!
> 
> And I have no problem with anything other then when someone wont see the forest for the trees.
> 
> ...



I did read Gems' comments, and yeah, so they wanted her to do a video over showing more fat...so what? The show WAS "Fatsploitation", so they did what they could to show the fat. Which was why my now infamous(to you) "low hanging belly" shot was shown so long. So what? I'm proud of my body, and no harm done.

Merc, I applaud you for your work in the community, I'm not trying to say that you're not an advocate. What I am TRYING to say is that when you use THIS FORUM to try to denigrate the show for "twisting us and sending us to slaughter", its really being devisive and its not a positive thing. Dimensions is for SIZE ACCEPTANCE and a place for people who support it can come to share. So Tyra isn't a stauch fat supporter, so what? What she IS, is a woman who's got the means to show the world that there is beauty in ALL SIZES and no matter what size you are, you can be happy and beautiful. Does she think that being 400lbs is good? Probably not, but she DID give us an opportunity to show that we are human, and deserve just as much rights and opportunities as our thinner sisters. That, to me, is priceless.

I don't think you are a mean woman, Mercedes, by any stretch of the imagination. I also don't think you are being "helpful" by pointing out the negative aspects that YOU found, while the majority of the audience/posters, etc have been extremely positive. This kind of "help" is only going to fuel the negativity about the sensationalist aspect of the show that we KNEW was going to be there when we agreed to do the program.

Again, going on record to say that I'm proud of what we did, how we came across and I'm so happy to be a part of it all.

Hugs,


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 27, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> ...
> I think it was a good show, and was sensationalized as all talk show episodes are. It's to be expected. It's what the viewers want. It's what's expected of television shows. However, I will *definitely* agree that every woman up on the stage put to rest a lot of the negative comments and sensationalist aspects of the show. Very good job.



I had a chance to see the video and I second what you say here Chimpi. Not the perfect forum for advocating size acceptance, but a good showing none the less. The ladies held their ground and looked sharp!


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> I think everyone did a tremendous job. In a large world, there's plenty of room for all people. I think the objective of the show (if that's what people really call a show ) was to take a glance at "Fat-Sploitation". I think it achieved that goal. It identified some members of the adult web modeling world and all four of you did a great job (lets not forget the wonderful Gem). I was especially impressed with Stacie's candor and respectfulness.
> 
> I'm just curious as to why you keep making an issue out of the "I didn't get a plug in", Mercedes? I understand that it would be a great marketing tool, but is it really much to make hasty, negative attitudes towards the show, the producer, and the host if you did not get a plug in for your site? The good part is that you _did_ get a plug in - via Trina.
> 
> I think it was a good show, and was sensationalized as all talk show episodes are. It's to be expected. It's what the viewers want. It's what's expected of television shows. However, I will *definitely* agree that every woman up on the stage put to rest a lot of the negative comments and sensationalist aspects of the show. Very good job.




To rest your curiosity, Before leaving the State of Virginia the producers Said that they would allow the mention of the website by me, for the use of my photographs and film footage of Trina. So that viewers could know where to find it. 

They acheive ratings with thier show, and we acheive exposure. One hand washes the other. Its called business, and I am a business woman when it comes to a show that is clearly attempting to me make fun of me and my model. Its all business at that point. They jumped on the idea of me bringing Trina when they heard 525lbs and a 98inch backside. 

They had no clue Trina was as gorgeous in person and well spoken. 

Raqui who supplied lots of wonderful video was also promised plugs which were important to her also and they went back on thier word. 
Why not let people see where they can find her and her work?
(Is that wrong to exspect after being told it would be done?)

Mentioning the beautiful women of Big Cuties and thanking Heather for the great photos she allowed to be used, wasnt important to some but being promised something and then having it taken back is wrong in my eyes.

And your right Trina Did get a plug in, my issue was someone coming to the defense of a group that were attempting to make us look bad.

I hope that has cleared your curiosity.

Mercedes


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you for the explanation. I understand more now.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> I also don't think you are being "helpful" by pointing out the negative aspects that YOU found, while the majority of the audience/posters, etc have been extremely positive.
> 
> Hugs,



They werent there, I was..... I heard the things said off camera.

I give up, you won

I AM SO WRONG, THEY LOVED IT ALL, THEY DID NOT WANT TO LAUGH AT GEM, THEY ADORED YOUR PHOTOS TO NO END, AND DID NOT WANT LAUGHS AT TRINAS BIG BOTTOM, THEY DID NOT WANT LAUGHS AT RAQUIS SQUASHING, I AM WRONG!! 

I AM SO WRONG!! you have shown me the error of my ways. Silly me, things are so clear to me now, 

Thank you very much :bow:

I remain
Mercedesbbw

Goodnight


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Thank you for the explanation. I understand more now.



Thank you for caring enough to understand. I appreciate it. 

Goodnight Chimpi 

Mer


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> well it was up longer than 24 hours it was on for the week un till it flipped over to the new week of topics.




Dear Mr Dawg,

What good is a week before you see her beautiful face and hear her voice, and see the work that she offers?

it need to be there AFTER the show so you can find her honey.

Do you write a review of a movie before you see it or after?
You gotta see it first babes
Then you look for the beautiful lady!

And it is gone, not even left in the archive.

So I repeat, no proper thanks as promised for her wonderful film footage and very important contribution to the show.

So now, let this issue go and go practice Halo because I am nice on the sticks and will demolish you!!! You dont want it!!!!!!!!!!!

 

View attachment nice.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 27, 2008)

I just now had the chance to see the show. Now I remember why I never watch Tyra. I think Raqui summed it up best when she said that women have been fighting an uphill battle since the beginning of time and that hill is twice as steep for Big Women. If a person is comfortable with who they are, then leave them the F--- alone and let them be happy.
Mercedes and Trina, you ladies were definitely made for HD TV. The two of you looked beautiful. Your professionalism and demeanor under those conditions were commendable. All in all, the show was what I expected it to be. Which was basically to try to convince you that you lead and unhealthy lifestyle and that beauty only comes in 115 lbs or less.  Let me tell you too, if I hear the word "Fatsploitation" one more time, I'm going medieval on somebody. But Racqui, Mercedes, Trina, Stacie and Gem thanks for showing the world that beauty comes in all shapes, sizes and colors.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 27, 2008)

None, I repeat, NONE of these talk shows have ever done a damn thing for size acceptance. If you've been on them and you think you've had such a positive impact, you're deluding yourself. Yes, you might have had the handful of people who saw you on the show and were reassured at their sexual preference or that they might be perceived as attractive by some, but I guarantee that they were FAR outnumbered by the number of people who were disgusted and had all of their negative stereotypes reinforced by how the show was edited. 

Talk show producers have agendas, and they don't include helping you get out your positive size acceptance message. They will lie about what the show is about and how you will be portrayed. They will lie about who is going to be on the show with you. They will lie about how the editing will be done. If you can't accept this, then you are way too naive to be appearing on television.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Mercedes and Trina, you ladies were definitely made for HD TV. The two of you looked beautiful. Your professionalism and demeanor under those conditions were commendable.
> 
> Let me tell you too, if I hear the word "Fatsploitation" one more time, I'm going medieval on somebody.



Thank you very much for the beautiful compliment, I really appreciate it!!


And the comment about going Medieval made me laugh, have you been watching Pulp Fiction ...........lol 

Thanks again
Love 
Mercedes


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> None, I repeat, NONE of these talk shows have ever done a damn thing for size acceptance. If you've been on them and you think you've had such a positive impact, you're deluding yourself. Yes, you might have had the handful of people who saw you on the show and were reassured at their sexual preference or that they might be perceived as attractive by some, but I guarantee that they were FAR outnumbered by the number of people who were disgusted and had all of their negative stereotypes reinforced by how the show was edited.
> 
> Talk show producers have agendas, and they don't include helping you get out your positive size acceptance message. They will lie about what the show is about and how you will be portrayed. They will lie about who is going to be on the show with you. They will lie about how the editing will be done. If you can't accept this, then you are way too naive to be appearing on television.





Renaissance Woman said:


> If you've been on them and you think you've had such a positive impact, you're deluding yourself.
> 
> Your wonderful you said in 2 paragraphs what I was trying to say in 17 messages...........LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Talk show producers have agendas, and they don't include helping you get out your positive size acceptance message.
> 
> They will lie about what the show is about and how you will be portrayed.
> 
> ...




Amen!! Where were you 87 post ago...........lol : )


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 27, 2008)

This is not about being right or wrong, you are stating your opinion, and I'm strongly disagreeing with it.

I just wanted to point out MY positive experience in this whole thing, it is YOU who have told ME that I was wrong in what was really going on. YOU are the one who is trying to get not only ME, but everyone else who will stay long enough to read your posts, to see how "evil" the show was for you. It just wasn't like that for me, nor does it seem like it was like that for the other girls. Why are YOU the only one who had such a negative taste from it?

I cannot, nor will I, speak for Raqui, Gem and Eddie, or Trina, but if they are just as disappointd as you are about the show, they aren't saying it. You seemingly want people to see the atrocities that you went through, when the main point of the show was a good one.

Bottom line: Big women making money off their curves. CHECK. Big women being positive about being big. CHECK. Large women are beautiful, poised, confident and secure. CHECK AND DOUBLE CHECK.

You are that woman, Merc, but you are coming off as a blowhard and that is disappointing to me as someone who's admired you for a long time as a big beautiful woman who is living her life to the fullest.

Again, I've got nothing but respect and admiration for you, and this has not changed.

Hugs,




Mercedesbbw said:


> They werent there, I was..... I heard the things said off camera.
> 
> I give up, you won
> 
> ...


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 27, 2008)

Raqui you were VERY well composed on that show, you were able to convey your thoughts on things with both humor and happiness contained in the sentence. It even made me smile at some points. It made me feel that you should go around as a motivational speaker for those of size just to be able to reach out that extra little bit that it needs. But everyone on that show was good except or the self righteous gastric bypass lady and the woman to was talking to Miss Stacie about not wearing so much, which was very prejudice in my opinion.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> Why are YOU the only one who had such a negative taste from it?




Did you not read Gems post???

And I forgot to mention why did Tyra refer to Raquis work as Squashing Prostitution??

And if its only me, its because im the only one willing to keep it real!
And be 100% honest and not sugar coat it.

Please help me out here and dont reply to me, please. Your killing me, and theres a Stupid part of me that keeps writing

Stacie, we disagree enough its fine!!

Its fine, we changed the world


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Thank you very much for the beautiful compliment, I really appreciate it!!
> 
> 
> And the comment about going Medieval made me laugh, have you been watching Pulp Fiction ...........lol
> ...



You're welcome. Even my wife, who rarely dishes out comments about other women, said how beautiful you are. I watched Pulp Fiction... again... about 3 days ago, very good movie. And, I got what you were saying all along. Shows like these are one of the reasons I stopped watching television for the most part. There are maybe 1 or 2 shows that I watch and that's it, and neither is a talk show or a reality show.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Did you not read Gems post???
> 
> And I forgot to mention why did Tyra refer to Raquis work as Squashing Prostitution??
> 
> ...


i agree i was wondering was i a the only one that was wondering why she decided to go with the word "prostitution".


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 27, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> None, I repeat, NONE of these talk shows have ever done a damn thing for size acceptance. If you've been on them and you think you've had such a positive impact, you're deluding yourself. Yes, you might have had the handful of people who saw you on the show and were reassured at their sexual preference or that they might be perceived as attractive by some, but I guarantee that they were FAR outnumbered by the number of people who were disgusted and had all of their negative stereotypes reinforced by how the show was edited.
> 
> Talk show producers have agendas, and they don't include helping you get out your positive size acceptance message. They will lie about what the show is about and how you will be portrayed. They will lie about who is going to be on the show with you. They will lie about how the editing will be done. If you can't accept this, then you are way too naive to be appearing on television.


gotta agree with this statment. there is no ligical way to deny it they are trying to make even if it includes lying to do it which is bad business.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Dear Mr Dawg,
> 
> What good is a week before you see her beautiful face and hear her voice, and see the work that she offers?
> 
> ...


nope cant game today gotta sleep and go to work at the airport tomorrow. and the topic yeah i was saying it was up for a week i never said a week was enough. a week isnt shit would have been better if they didnt edit out the site plugs.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 27, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> i agree i was wondering was i a the only one that was wondering why she decided to go with the word "prostitution".



Going to go out on a limb and say, maybe because it is sexual and someone is getting paid for it. I am saying that that is what Tyra Banks obviously was thinking, and, I have heard her say the same about thin women who engage men in certain activities where money changes hands. Now, I think it is actually an interesting thing to think about. For the woman performing this act, it might not always be a sexual thing for her, personally. For the man involved, I would think it is, to varying degrees. But, the word used, is really strong..hmmmmm.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 27, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Going to go out on a limb and say, maybe because it is sexual and someone is getting paid for it. I am saying that that is what Tyra Banks obviously was thinking, and, I have heard her say the same about thin women who engage men in certain activities where money changes hands. Now, I think it is actually an interesting thing to think about. For the woman performing this act, it might not always be a sexual thing for her, personally. For the man involved, I would think it is, to varying degrees. But, the word used, is really strong..hmmmmm.


exactly the word was a way too strong. i call what raqui is doing "just business" which thats what it is business. she changed the bbw game up and so did mercedes.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow Stacie you were right!

Photos were taken back stage with the paid enemy.

Wow you cannot go on National TV and say that I am digusting, and have pieces of meat hanging all over me. And so many more things.... And stand near me in a photo.

Raqui Girl where are you??

Girl Me and Trina wanted to body slam this chick in the elevator when we saw her.............lol

And you gave her a lift........

It must be me everyone else is so sweet, is it me? 

View attachment pics%20030_w.jpg


View attachment pics%20032_w.jpg


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Wow Stacie you were right!
> 
> Photos were taken back stage with the paid enemy.
> 
> ...


im surprised the hood didnt come out of both you and trina.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> You're welcome. Even my wife, who rarely dishes out comments about other women, said how beautiful you are. I watched Pulp Fiction... again... about 3 days ago, very good movie. And, I got what you were saying all along. Shows like these are one of the reasons I stopped watching television for the most part. There are maybe 1 or 2 shows that I watch and that's it, and neither is a talk show or a reality show.



I love compliments from men of course, but I sure appreciate the compliment from your wife. When a woman gives a compliment its even more special.
Thanks so much, 
And thank you for understanding me, if even 1 person understand me then im happy.

Thanks again : ) 
Love 
Mer


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> nope cant game today gotta sleep and go to work at the airport tomorrow. .



I wasnt asking to play, I have never played online, I was just shit talking..........lol

I dont play Halo, but I am good with NBA live...........lol

: ) 
Mer


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> I wasnt asking to play, I have never played online, I was just shit talking..........lol
> 
> I dont play Halo, but I am good with NBA live...........lol
> 
> ...


you should try playing online in any game you have that supports it. its good fun.


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 27, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> None, I repeat, NONE of these talk shows have ever done a damn thing for size acceptance. If you've been on them and you think you've had such a positive impact, you're deluding yourself.



I have to disagree. Several young ladies have sent me messages online saying that my confidence has helped them become more confident being themselves. That is enough positive impact for me. I really couldn't care less what all the haters have to say. It's like Raqui said, if we can reach just one person, it is worth it.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh and by the way when you have the opportunity on TV to mention attending parties for big women its cool to slide it in "Heavenly Bodies"!, and my webmistress is Heather, from Big Cuties.com. 

And someone rewind please when the topic of what is the norm was being discussed Tyra said "In photos thin is the norm!" So us big chicks must be abnormal?

I realized what happened Stacie we were at 2 different shows 

Cool, now I understand whats happening here, im sorry for all of the trouble : ) 

love 
Mer


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> And I forgot to mention why did Tyra refer to Raquis work as Squashing Prostitution??



She didn't.
Raqui mentioned "I have heard some women may do this on a more sexual level... I'm not one of them". Tyra then says - about those people that Raqui has "heard" about - "Like squashing prostitution."
Raqui: "I don't want to say that...*enter some more of what Raqui said*"
Tyra: "But they do exist."

She in no way refers to Raqui's line of work as Squashing Prostitution... only those 'other people' that Raqui was referring to.


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 27, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> I have to disagree. Several young ladies have sent me messages online saying that my confidence has helped them become more confident being themselves. That is enough positive impact for me. I really couldn't care less what all the haters have to say. It's like Raqui said, if we can reach just one person, it is worth it.


i think Renaissance Woman meant that its not the show "intention" to help. so the people it helped was by accident on there part.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> I have to disagree. Several young ladies have sent me messages online saying that my confidence has helped them become more confident being themselves. That is enough positive impact for me. I really couldn't care less what all the haters have to say. It's like Raqui said, if we can reach just one person, it is worth it.




Gem her exact words are quoted below, she said that yes we may have reassured a few but there were many more who were on the side of the show feeling we were disgusting.

She was being real!! We have to accept the truth.

your gorgeous, and what you do is fine, but they are not ready to accept us with open arms sweet heart.
shes just being honest, and I respect it and agree.

And you are too beautiful for them to be showing your clips for laughter and falling off the bed! and making you redo the clip and let your belly out??

They were wrong for that!

Love Mer

[Renaissance Woman wrote ]Yes, you might have had the handful of people who saw you on the show and were reassured at their sexual preference or that they might be perceived as attractive by some, but I guarantee that they were FAR out numbered by the number of people who were disgusted and had all of their negative stereotypes reinforced by how the show was edited.]


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 27, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> None, I repeat, NONE of these talk shows have ever done a damn thing for size acceptance.



That's your take on it. I see it differently.

Size Acceptance can be purely individual as well. Take, for instance, what Gem has very recently stated - that she has had people contact her saying that her confidence has helped them out. Not only is that development, but it's individual Size Acceptance. It starts with individuals and continues to grow, but also continues to be individual. That's the real beauty of any sort of acceptance. When you touch even just one person, it's enough.
Their confidence has not helped me to feel more secure in my sexual pleasure. Their confidence has helped not only my own personal confidence in myself, but my girlfriends as well. Many people on this site have said that it's helped them. What more can you want for Size Acceptance?


----------



## mossystate (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> And someone rewind please when the topic of what is the norm was being discussed Tyra said "In photos thin is the norm!" So us big chicks must be abnormal?



Wasn't Banks simply saying that in ' mainstream ' modeling pictures, thin is what one normally sees, and, is that not the case? Fat chicks are, indeed, abnormal in that way. Not many fat women in the pages of Vogue. All that is is a fact.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats in the complete show, in the clip it was edited to say "Thats Squashing Prostitution, making it look like she Was saying it to Raqui.

Im referring to the trailer

Mercedes





Chimpi said:


> She didn't.
> Raqui mentioned "I have heard some women may do this on a more sexual level... I'm not one of them". Tyra then says - about those people that Raqui has "heard" about - "Like squashing prostitution."
> Raqui: "I don't want to say that...*enter some more of what Raqui said*"
> Tyra: "But they do exist."
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Apr 27, 2008)

Raqui certainly is a very gracious woman. I certainly wouldn't want to give that Nasty Model Yael a hug backstage, that is for sure. She really made me mad.


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Raqui certainly is a very gracious woman. I certainly wouldn't want to give that Nasty Model Yael a hug backstage, that is for sure. She really made me mad.



I am thankful that I was not on stage when Yael was talking because I don't think I could have handled it as calmly and eloquently as the other girls did. She had me mumbling some expletives, that's for sure. lol


----------



## Shosh (Apr 27, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> I am thankful that I was not on stage when Yael was talking because I don't think I could have handled it as calmly and eloquently as the other girls did. She had me mumbling some expletives, that's for sure. lol



You were wearing a lovely dress by the way. It looked nice on you.

Women like Yael anger me because they have the audacity to think that they corner the market on beauty and being desirable. That is just arrogance in my book.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 27, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> I have to disagree. Several young ladies have sent me messages online saying that my confidence has helped them become more confident being themselves. That is enough positive impact for me. I really couldn't care less what all the haters have to say. It's like Raqui said, if we can reach just one person, it is worth it.


Gem, I'm glad for you if you felt like you had some positive outcome. But when Tyra introduced you, she mentioned how jokes were made about you on a bunch of different national shows. People are not laughing WITH you about your squashing video, and I'm more than surprised you decided to do another one to give people more cannon fodder. I cannot see any potential positive outcome from it, and only plenty more opportunities for the national media to reinforce negative stereotypes.

This is where I go back to the fact that these shows do way more harm than good. The fact that the nasty woman with anorexia nervosa was paid to be on the show to make nasty comments to you should tell you all you need to know about how much the show wanted to portray you all in a positive light. 

I've gained confidence from being here at Dims, not from television. I cringe when I see talk shows with "fat" themes. Chimpi, you didn't mention anything about how seeing a fat woman on a talk show helped your confidence. You talk about individual contact, and that can be achieved many ways, not just through seeing some talk show where fat women are being held up for ridicule and how they handle it. Again I state, for the handful of people that got something positive out of a talk show, thousands more got all of their negative stereotypes reinforced and/or strengthened. It's not worth it.


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> And you are too beautiful for them to be showing your clips for laughter and falling off the bed! and making you redo the clip and let your belly out??
> 
> They were wrong for that!



I was a bit insulted when they called after the fact for a new video clip because the original clip didn't get the same kind of response as our squashing video did. However, I knew what I was getting myself into from the beginning and chose to put myself out there anyway. There were pros and cons and I decided that the good outweighed the bad for me. I can see it from both your view and from Stacie's. Eddie definitely felt like we were being used. He hasn't even watched the show because it was a really bad experience for him. However, like I said, for me it was an overall positive experience. It sounds to me like everyone involved took something different away from it.


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 27, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Gem, I'm glad for you if you felt like you had some positive outcome. But when Tyra introduced you, she mentioned how jokes were made about you on a bunch of different national shows. People are not laughing WITH you about your squashing video, and I'm more than surprised you decided to do another one to give people more cannon fodder. I cannot see any potential positive outcome from it, and only plenty more opportunities for the national media to reinforce negative stereotypes.



Once again, I really don't care about the people who are laughing at me. Let them laugh. I'm having a great time with it all. Should I hide away because most people laugh at me? I say no way. I'm living my life to the fullest, regardless of my size. Let the bigots hate on- I'm going to keep on being me.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 27, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Chimpi, you didn't mention anything about how seeing a fat woman on a talk show helped your confidence. You talk about individual contact, and that can be achieved many ways, not just through seeing some talk show where fat women are being held up for ridicule and how they handle it. Again I state, for the handful of people that got something positive out of a talk show, thousands more got all of their negative stereotypes reinforced and/or strengthened. It's not worth it.



You're right, I do talk about individual contact. I'm glad you understand that.
Where else do you want it to begin? Size Acceptance is not going to be a movement full of shiny colors, parades, balloons, and smiles. It's going to start in peoples personal minds and emotions. (*EDIT:* at least not yet... ) You're also right in that you can receive individual contact in many ways, _not just_ through seeing some talk show where fat women are being held up for [arguably] ridicule and how they handle it. How is that not Size Acceptance in a very basic, simple form? If it helps one person, how does that not help our whole goal?
And you're also right in that there are most likely (though, where many of us may claim to "know" it's the truth, we don't honestly and factually *know*) more negative opinions and stereotypes that arise from watching such shows than with positive feedback and advancement. But, so what? Name me one television show, book, musical album, website, job/career, anything at all that is not going to have any negative stereotyping and ridicule. It's unpossible (shout out to Ralph of The Simpson's fans).

I'm not saying this particular show is paving way to some major Size Acceptance. I'm not saying that at all. I'm just stating that Size Acceptance has more to it than just amazing and major positive feedback.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 27, 2008)

Let's remember that while every one of the women who were on that show have the right to live their lives as they see fit, and enjoy themselves, it was the Tyra Banks show, and people were talking about squashing and video making where they were shaking their asses..etc.. It's all perfectly fine and dandy, given that these women are adults, but, for friggin sakes, let's not make this into some solemn step for fat womankind..know what I'm sayin?

Have fun with it...let the world know what you do and that you love it...and sure as hell stand your ground when someone wants to reduce you just because the body doing these fun things ( for those into it ) is not tiny, but, I guess I just hate that the few times when there is any nod and a stage given fat women, it is usually this kind of thing...shakin ass..etc...which has its place on this planet like a billion other things, I just would like to see a better representation.

So, if some of the women involved in this feel angry, imagine how some of the rest of us might feel.

I would hope that women stop doing these shows, unless they only want to drum up more business, then, hey, go for it.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 27, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Let's remember that while every one of the women who were on that show have the right to live their lives as they see fit, and enjoy themselves, it was the Tyra Banks show, and people were talking about squashing and video making where they were shaking their asses..etc.. It's all perfectly fine and dandy, given that these women are adults, but, for friggin sakes, let's not make this into some solemn step for fat womankind..know what I'm sayin?
> 
> Have fun with it...let the world know what you do and that you love it...and sure as hell stand your ground when someone wants to reduce you just because the body doing these fun things ( for those into it ) is not tiny, but, I guess I just hate that the few times when there is any nod and a stage given fat women, it is usually this kind of thing...shakin ass..etc...which has its place on this planet like a billion other things, I just would like to see a better representation.
> 
> ...




I understand what you are saying here, but the show was about women cashing in on their size by various activities. It wasn't about size acceptance in general as it applies to regular women of size etc.
I hate the idea of people laughing at these ladies.


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 27, 2008)

I tried to watch the show but couldn't get all the way through it. Just as I had expected, I felt assaulted by a crass mockery of people of size. The circus "side-show" mentality was in full effect, as far as I'm concerned. The lovely ladies featured all acquitted themselves admirably, but it doesn't soften, for me, the sense that this was nothing more than an attempt to ridicule fat people. 

I don't believe that this is the right venue to advance size acceptance -- it never will be -- the people behind these types of shows simply do not proceed from a point of dignity for people of all shapes and sizes; rather they seek, for the sake of ratings, to exploit people whose lives/bodies/experiences fall outside of the "mainstream."

I don't say this as a criticism of the Dims' women involved -- please don't think so...I still admire your self-confidence completely -- I just want to see you receive the respect that you -- that _all_ of us -- deserve as human beings.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I understand what you are saying here, but the show was about women cashing in on their size by various activities. It wasn't about size acceptance in general as it applies to regular women of size etc.
> I hate the idea of people laughing at these ladies.



I know that. Thing is, there is a tone to some of these posts thats says it was about ' SA ', generally speaking. These shows are all about a circus atmosphere. They bring in the most ' outrageous ' situations they can, and then let it rip. Respect is always hoped for, but, a person needs to also look out for themselves a little bit.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Renaissance Woman said:
> 
> 
> > If you've been on them and you think you've had such a positive impact, you're deluding yourself.
> ...


----------



## Red (Apr 27, 2008)

I think the most important point here has been overlooked....

Tyra Banks is such a _*rubbish*_ television presenter.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Raqui certainly is a very gracious woman. I certainly wouldn't want to give that Nasty Model Yael a hug backstage, that is for sure. She really made me mad.



I agree! She didnt just state her opinion which shes entitled to.
She was mean and rude and nasty.

Saying But look at her!
All those pieces of meat!!
You dont watch what you eat!

and so much more

On National TV while my friends, family and stangers are all watching your tirade. And said in such nasty tones!!

"Look at her!!" she told an audience member. "Would you want to look like that ??"

She would NOT have wanted to come anywhere near me after that show!!!

It wasnt just a show to me, or just for ratings, or just and act, Its my life and you would not attempt to tear me apart on TV and then come near me.



Love Mer


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> I am thankful that I was not on stage when Yael was talking because I don't think I could have handled it as calmly and eloquently as the other girls did. She had me mumbling some expletives, that's for sure. lol



You me and Trina, Trina wanted a peice of that girl sooo bad 

Love Mer


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> But when Tyra introduced you, she mentioned how jokes were made about you on a bunch of different national shows. People are not laughing WITH you about your squashing video,
> 
> The fact that the nasty woman with anorexia nervosa was paid to be on the show to make nasty comments to you should tell you all you need to know about how much the show wanted to portray you all in a positive light.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 27, 2008)

http://telepicturesblog.warnerbros.com/tyrashow/2008/04/tyras_takeit_tips_1.php

For anyone who hasn't seen it, this is a link from the show's website to a brief video clip of Tyra and Stacie talking about taking better photographs.

There is nothing exploitative about it. They're talking about _lighting_ for heaven's sake. 

Mercedes, I can't help but wonder if you have some personal issues with Stacie because candidly i'm offended by the fact that you keep calling her out on not having the good sense to have been offended by her experience. Maybe the difference in Stacie's experience and yours is her attitude. Maybe she's done public appearances before and has a better idea of how to interact with a show's staff or audience. As I said before, I've personally met Stacie and she offered me probably one of the most "size acceptance" moments i've ever had because of her attitude and behaviour.

I'm not sure what you were expecting from this whole thing. Not for anything but go look at what Tyra's doing this week. She's got one show in which her cameras follow women around on their first night being prostitutes, and another featuring some yo-yo from the MTV show "The Hills". 

Did you really really not think "Hey, the Tyra Banks Show might not necessarily be the same positive and uplifting experiences as say, a NAAFA meeting."


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> I was a bit insulted when they called after the fact for a new video clip because the original clip didn't get the same kind of response as our squashing video did. However,
> 
> 
> Eddie definitely felt like we were being used.
> ...




Gem I knew all along that you were smart enough to know the difference! Thats why I said you may have just wanted the trip to NY and I wouldnt blame you a bit, your a very smart girl I KNEW that you were not looking through rose colored glasses!
You were 100% aware and had your own reason!!

And thank you for sharing how Eddie feels about the show and the staff.

I was there, and also heard the way they went at him, some of that was cut from the show, so they didnt hear what we did, when Tyra was badgering him with questins.
He held up so well, but I knew he was not happy at all.

But I KNEW you were a strong girl!! I never doubted it for a second!!!

You, your husband, your squashing none of it is funny, and im very sorry you feel and hurt yourself on the landing. That should have been cut from the tape. But you had your reasons for coming, I just take such happiness in knowing that they DID NOT HAVE YOU FOOLED not for a second!!!!

Im sorry Eddie feels so awful tell him I 100% understand
and I love you Gem, No more laughing at you 2 by anyone!!!

Love 
Mer : )


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> Once again, I really don't care about the people who are laughing at me. Let them laugh. I'm having a great time with it all. Should I hide away because most people laugh at me? I say no way. I'm living my life to the fullest, regardless of my size. Let the bigots hate on- I'm going to keep on being me.



Correct if your aware and feel you have something to gain!
But not just to help others ratings, be sure you always acheive your goal for being there


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 27, 2008)

Shallow, Thin Celebrity Supermodel In Not Actually Fat-Accepting Shocker

Mercedes and Gem - I'm just curious, having done this stuff before, why do it again when you know the ups and downs of it all? I'm not being an asshole here, was the pay a proper amount? Mercedes, does it actually draw traffic to your site?

Talk shows are set up for controversy and ratings. They're not anti-fat any more than they're anti-any other marketable non-norm. So let's stop giving them material. It's always the same show over and over anyway. Though I thought the Dr. Keith show was pretty good to everyone but Rhonda.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Mercedesbbw said:
> 
> 
> > Mercedes, for all your talk about respect, why do you *refuse* to respect Stacie's recounting of the experience she had? You keep referring to her "rose colored glasses" and insisting, basically, that she must just be too naive to realize what *really* happened.
> ...


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> [
> 
> I saw the clip on Tyra's website where she and Stacie are discussing .



You saw the clip I was there.

Oh and I have met Stacie also and I think shes beautiful and very smart.

Even a genious can be naive, they are 2 different atributes


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

Red said:


> I think the most important point here has been overlooked....
> 
> Tyra Banks is such a _*rubbish*_ television presenter.



Short sweet and to the point, I guess I do write long books.........lol

(big smile )


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> YOU are the one who is trying to get not only ME, but everyone else who will stay long enough to read your posts, to see ,





Oh I meant to tell you, you Stabbed me with this one............lol 

Well done.............ol

Everyone who will stay long enough to read my post............lol

Girl you hit me deep with this one, im still bleeding........

Love Mer


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> http://telepicturesblog.warnerbros.com/tyrashow/2008/04/tyras_takeit_tips_1.php
> 
> For anyone who hasn't seen it, this is a link from the show's website to a brief video clip of Tyra and Stacie talking about taking better photographs.
> 
> ...



Were you watching the same clip that I was watching???

Light high not flattering???
Your going to see all the Dimples & the..............

We love the dimples!!! Why tell a BBW model how to hide the dimples??

Were you watching the same clip that I was watching???

And No I dont have a personal issue with Stacie "What are you talking about?"

This is a post we are talking and we disagree, its NOT mean spirited its my view and thats fine. There have been MANY disagreements on the Dims board we are NOT fighting, we are disagreeing!!

I am not mad at Stacie??
She did not take my man or eat my apple oatmeal cookies!!

Girl she could have my man quicker then eating my cookies, you touch my Archway Apple Oatmeal cookies and you have got a fight on your hands!!!!

Call Conrad and kick me off the board!! EATING MY COOKIES?? that will never do. 

But something personal with me and Stacie?
your reaching here.

We are talking and if you notice this post has over 150 post to it, so were all talking and its a peaceful conversation where we are expressing our opinions. 

Dont look for anymore then that, you wont find it here.

I have ZERO problems with Stacie??

I meet her once, Now put that hand down, no reaching 

Mercedes


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

Fairia said:


> Yes, good doing to you girls spreading the message. Before this, I had no idea you did modeling and professional squashing on the side, Raqui. But on your site, you also mention your magazine, your poetry, your writings; this is something i also want to do, to express myself on a website of my own with my own works for others to discover. I'm still working on that, right now there are even seeds of self-love planted that are now starting to come out of the ground and almost about to bloom. That was my epiphany then and still hoping it will go further.




This year has been my year for GOALS. Poetry was just something I did whenever but this year i performed for the first time. I have been wanting to perform for years so I accomplished my first goal for my birthday celebration. I am born in January so I brought in the year 

You should really do all the things you dream to do. You cant wait, I waiting until I was 33 worried about what people would think if i stood up and read what I thought was good. Would others think I was good too?

I hope you get into all your interests


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Shallow, Thin Celebrity Supermodel In Not Actually Fat-Accepting Shocker
> 
> Mercedes and Gem - I'm just curious, having done this stuff before, why do it again when you know the ups and downs of it all? I'm not being an asshole here, was the pay a proper amount? Mercedes, does it actually draw traffic to your site?
> 
> Talk shows are set up for controversy and ratings. They're not anti-fat any more than they're anti-any other marketable non-norm. So let's stop giving them material. It's always the same show over and over anyway. Though I thought the Dr. Keith show was pretty good to everyone but Rhonda.



Hello Thighville,

<<<<<<<Info from forbes.com -- Banks' talk show draws 2.2 million viewers a week and has delivered the highest daytime ratings in years for stations in New York, Los Angeles and Boston.>>>>>>>>>

Of course it draws Traffic, My momma didnt raise no fool : )
I dont travel from Virginia to just be called Fatso......lol

Im not to bad on the eyes, and with a model as gorgeous as Trina do you not think a person would look up the site?

Not to mention that many women who are sending in photos wanting to model.

Im Short Thighville, NOT dumb.............lol 

I knew I was being used! So let one hand wash the other. Which was my point to others. 
They dont love me, or even like me so like others said also, they use us for ratings, so you have to look out for yourself. 

Thats why I mentioned looking out for Heather, letting viewers find those pretty girls at Big Cuties also.

And Gem got a trip to NYC, and had time to run around and have fun...... who knows if she could have managed the trip another way.

Im sorry Eddie was hurt by the whole thing, but Gem is no fool she was aware at all times. 

I love those who love and respect me!! like my MANY friends here at Dims and on the net
If your goal is to laugh at me and my friends!! Then I have a goal for that too

Mercedes


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> So um, what I'm dying to know Raqui, Mercedes, and Trina......where did you guys get your clothes????? You all looked FAB!!!! FAB I say.




Well my pants were given to me by a friend who streched them out and they fit me perfect. Shoes from payless, blouse from Woman Within 5x.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Hello Thighville,
> 
> <<<<<<<Info from forbes.com -- Banks' talk show draws 2.2 million viewers a week and has delivered the highest daytime ratings in years for stations in New York, Los Angeles and Boston.>>>>>>>>>
> 
> ...



Ok, so I saw an edited clip. Why? Because I was one of the 2.2 million viewers who watched the show. All I saw was them talking about lighting. If they edited out anything else I obviously didn't *see it* so it wouldn't have any affect on me.

You've said over and over again throughout this thread that you were cut out from mentioning your site and how wrong that was. Yet now you're pretty much saying that if somebody saw Trina on the show they'd be able to "look up the site." So if you are so savvy and went on for the exposure AND you believe that a viewer could find your site if s/he wanted to, why are you still so angry?

And:



> I knew I was being used!



Then why do the show? Or if you did the show _knowing you were being used_ why are you so angry about it?

I also have to say that continuing to mention Gem's wanting/needing a free trip to NYC is innappropriate. Saying that "maybe she couldn't manage the trip another way" is making comments about somebody else's finances which is very rude.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> I traveled from Virginia
> 
> 
> Girl please tell me that you what I hear about you taking photos with that 88lb ? The one that was so rude?
> ...



Oh yes I took pictures with her, Because I know hollywood She was as you said paid to act like that. After the segement with me and Wayne when they were seating us in the audience. She came to me and said 

DONT BE MAD OK, Dont Be MAD, I think your beautiful just like that.

I looked at her and said OK, and put my arms open she came to me and put her arms around me (Something that a FAT- Phobic person would not be able to do) and hugged me. I stood up straight and she was dagling in the air and held me really tight. She smiled at me and laughed. and patted my arm saying I was strong.

I know she proably has her views. I planned on ignoring her but she came to me. In the green room she also hugged me and we took pictures. NOT BECAUSE of what the TYRA SHOW CLAIMS.

They have a little BACKSTAGE SECRET on the site.

BACKSTAGE SECRET

Although things got heated on the set, Yael and the other plus size models had a heart to heart after the show. They left in good spirits and were even taking pictures with each other to show off their differences. 


While things were heated on the stage, I also know what we were brought on to make a show. My personality is just the way it is on the show. I didnt try to act in any other way that what I am. I am born from a line of HOT SPANISH WOMEN with loud voices. My voice in regular speaking is loud like my mother and to me it is normal.

I took pictures with her because she came to me thinking i took everything she said serious and wanted me to know she wasnt. I am sure she might not like fat people but she is not fat phobic she jumped into my arms so quick it was like she was relieved that i wasnt too mad at her. The whole audience clapped and that was off camera

I also would like to say something about the woman who has gastric bypass. I believe they trained her to say the diguesting part. She was in tears when we walked off back to the green room. I talked to her she told me she nearly lost her life because of weight she was SO VERY VERY SICK. She cried when she said " I just dont want anyone to go through what I did." "I am scared for all the ladies."

I told her Listen i understand I go to the doctor every 6 months and have my bloods taken and I am healthy i have no healthy problem except a bad back from falling down the stairs when I was a child. All of us have a decision and we are HAPPY as we are. "She stopped crying and say as long as your happy that is good." I personally think she wasnt preparied to have such strong women come back at her and with training from producers she said things that she didnt want to. 

She was truly hurt and in serious tears because she had a very bad experience with her weight. I told her that our lives are not the same. Her body coudlnt handle it but so far ours are doing just fine.

She then hugged me.

Raqui


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> well large and in charge is on the tyra show thanks list for the episode.



IT IS THANK GOD, Shit i didnt see it anywhere


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Raqui you were VERY well composed on that show, you were able to convey your thoughts on things with both humor and happiness contained in the sentence. It even made me smile at some points. It made me feel that you should go around as a motivational speaker for those of size just to be able to reach out that extra little bit that it needs. But everyone on that show was good except or the self righteous gastric bypass lady and the woman to was talking to Miss Stacie about not wearing so much, which was very prejudice in my opinion.



Well thank you i bet you didnt know I am a regular speaking with an Organization called Sistaz Reaching Out. I have been with them for 4-5 years and whenever they have an event I speak for them  Check out my www.raqui.com for the Speakers section.

Hugs and much love


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Ok, so I saw an edited clip. Why? Because I was one of the 2.2 million viewers who watched the show. All I saw was them talking about lighting. If they edited out anything else I obviously didn't *see it* so it wouldn't have any affect on me.
> 
> You've said over and over again throughout this thread that you were cut out from mentioning your site and how wrong that was. Yet now you're pretty much saying that if somebody saw Trina on the show they'd be able to "look up the site." So if you are so savvy and went on for the exposure AND you believe that a viewer could find your site if s/he wanted to, why are you still so angry?
> 
> ...




UUGGHHH...............

Forget it!

Are you reading what I write, or what you think im writing

Sure I dont my plug in, so ask yourself why am I dissapointed?

I wasnt insulted or dogged and got in my plug, so if im not angry but dissapointed because it takes alot more then a show to make me mad

It is because I am a protector of BBWs Sorry its just in me. And I dont get excited by the fact that I got my point across, I also think of other!!!

Sorry but thats the over protective side of me.

Also Gem knows im NOT insulting her.

You love digging dont you?.........lol

looking for whats not there and making it a big point.

Well mama your going to have to do that all by yourself now, because im done with you 

Your not reading what I write our just looking to fight and like I said
Unless you stole my cookies !!
or are trying to talk to my man.

Girl were not fighting!!!.................lol

Have a wonderful weekend!!!!!!!!!

Love 
That Fat Squishy, Sexy girl
Mercedes : ) 

You hate me dont you  lol


----------



## Tina (Apr 27, 2008)

Raqui, over the years I have seen you keep your cool and act very collected even when being attacked. You are a class act, girl. Rock on.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> i agree i was wondering was i a the only one that was wondering why she decided to go with the word "prostitution".



That is why I made sure I put a point that I do not particpate in any sexual activity so it is not prostitution. I personaly dont want to know if other women do get sexual. I have been told many times they do and I have been offer large ammounts of money to go there. But it is not me.

What I do is not for you to sexually get off while I am there. I cant help if you fantasize later about it alone. But while i am there your going to respect me and my wishes.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Wow Stacie you were right!
> 
> Photos were taken back stage with the paid enemy.
> 
> ...



I replied to you already in a post look in the thread. It explains the whole situation.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> im surprised the hood didnt come out of both you and trina.



I replied to Mer already in a post look in the thread. It explains the whole situation.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> She didn't.
> Raqui mentioned "I have heard some women may do this on a more sexual level... I'm not one of them". Tyra then says - about those people that Raqui has "heard" about - "Like squashing prostitution."
> Raqui: "I don't want to say that...*enter some more of what Raqui said*"
> Tyra: "But they do exist."
> ...




Exactly my point. What I do is not the same as some possible women out there who do diffrent things. 

Shoot my Fiance goes with me on all my sessions


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Thats in the complete show, in the clip it was edited to say "Thats Squashing Prostitution, making it look like she Was saying it to Raqui.
> 
> Im referring to the trailer
> 
> Mercedes



Oh yeah the trailer was like WHAT - but they are going to do that to make people see the show. Do I like it AH NO! but this is HOLLYWOOD here and they need to make drama so people will see the show. It is the price you pay sometimes to get thousands of people to see you SIGH MAN


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Raqui certainly is a very gracious woman. I certainly wouldn't want to give that Nasty Model Yael a hug backstage, that is for sure. She really made me mad.



Well actually she came to me saying Please dont be mad I think your beautiful just like that and hugged me more than once while i was there.

I explained more in detail in when i responded to Mercedes.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I tried to watch the show but couldn't get all the way through it. Just as I had expected, I felt assaulted by a crass mockery of people of size. The circus "side-show" mentality was in full effect, as far as I'm concerned. The lovely ladies featured all acquitted themselves admirably, but it doesn't soften, for me, the sense that this was nothing more than an attempt to ridicule fat people.
> 
> I don't believe that this is the right venue to advance size acceptance -- it never will be -- the people behind these types of shows simply do not proceed from a point of dignity for people of all shapes and sizes; rather they seek, for the sake of ratings, to exploit people whose lives/bodies/experiences fall outside of the "mainstream."
> 
> I don't say this as a criticism of the Dims' women involved -- please don't think so...I still admire your self-confidence completely -- I just want to see you receive the respect that you -- that _all_ of us -- deserve as human beings.



I hear you LA LA I cant say it is the best way for us to get out there. All I can say is if all the big smart well spoken women say no. We might end up with an uneducated person representing us all. So if we are going to be seen in any light at least we represented well.

We have definately shock impacted the world.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

Raqui said:


> Oh yes I took pictures with her, Because I know hollywood She was as you said paid to act like that. After the segement with me and Wayne when they were seating us in the audience. She came to me and said
> 
> DONT BE MAD OK, Dont Be MAD, I think your beautiful just like that.
> 
> ...




I love you Raqui!!!

And I knew that you knew they were fakes, and that you were not thinking everyone was so loving us!!

Girl your from the BX, and you dont make it there by being soft.

I knew you had your agenda just like me. 

And im glad you also knew that that girl was TOLD TO GO HARD AT US! AND PAID TO DO THAT.

And girl you shed light to me, I didnt know that the Gastric Bypass lady was told to say Disgusting by the Tyra Staff. Wow thats incredible, I didnt know she was coached too??

Thats a new one for me, thanks 
So now I understand why you took a photo with that girl, she apologized

WOW incredible!!!

They should learn to keep their audience plants AWAY from the guest.

They brought in people to attempt to hurt us!!!

So how could anyone say they are great people?

They premeditatedly (is that a word?? ) .............lol

set us up and I am strong as nails so they didnt hurt me, and I KNOW they didnt hurt you either!!!

I just hate they WENT BACK ON THEIR WORD!!!!!

and took out all of your plugs and you said it several time, girl they didnt keep not one! 

Another lady said to me, you got your plug in, why do you care? Why are you angry?

She doesnt understand, your my BBW sister and friend!! Heather is my BBW sister and Friend!!

Theres NO competiton here!! We are friends first!!!

And my point was, and still is............

Dont set us up for failure, use our wonderful photos and video footage and not give credit where its due.

And thank you again for shedding more light on the antics of the staff.

You looked beautiful and on a good note, when you google Raqui you WILL be found. So thats awesome : ) 

We were set up for failure but they just didnt plan on running into strong Dims girls : ) 

Love always 
Mercedes


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> there is nothing negative or exploitative about it..




While your singing their praises Read Raquis full post



Oh yes I took pictures with her, Because I know hollywood She was as you said paid to act like that. After the segement with me and Wayne when they were seating us in the audience. She came to me and said 

DONT BE MAD OK, Dont Be MAD, I think your beautiful just like that.

I looked at her and said OK, and put my arms open she came to me and put her arms around me (Something that a FAT- Phobic person would not be able to do) and hugged me. I stood up straight and she was dagling in the air and held me really tight. She smiled at me and laughed. and patted my arm saying I was strong.

I know she proably has her views. I planned on ignoring her but she came to me. In the green room she also hugged me and we took pictures. NOT BECAUSE of what the TYRA SHOW CLAIMS.

They have a little BACKSTAGE SECRET on the site.

BACKSTAGE SECRET

Although things got heated on the set, Yael and the other plus size models had a heart to heart after the show. They left in good spirits and were even taking pictures with each other to show off their differences. 


While things were heated on the stage, I also know what we were brought on to make a show. My personality is just the way it is on the show. I didnt try to act in any other way that what I am. I am born from a line of HOT SPANISH WOMEN with loud voices. My voice in regular speaking is loud like my mother and to me it is normal.

I took pictures with her because she came to me thinking i took everything she said serious and wanted me to know she wasnt. I am sure she might not like fat people but she is not fat phobic she jumped into my arms so quick it was like she was relieved that i wasnt too mad at her. The whole audience clapped and that was off camera

I also would like to say something about the woman who has gastric bypass. I believe they trained her to say the diguesting part. She was in tears when we walked off back to the green room. I talked to her she told me she nearly lost her life because of weight she was SO VERY VERY SICK. She cried when she said " I just dont want anyone to go through what I did." "I am scared for all the ladies."

I told her Listen i understand I go to the doctor every 6 months and have my bloods taken and I am healthy i have no healthy problem except a bad back from falling down the stairs when I was a child. All of us have a decision and we are HAPPY as we are. "She stopped crying and say as long as your happy that is good." I personally think she wasnt preparied to have such strong women come back at her and with training from producers she said things that she didnt want to. 

She was truly hurt and in serious tears because she had a very bad experience with her weight. I told her that our lives are not the same. Her body coudlnt handle it but so far ours are doing just fine.

She then hugged me.

Raqui


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

Tina said:


> Raqui, over the years I have seen you keep your cool and act very collected even when being attacked. You are a class act, girl. Rock on.



Oh thank you Tina. I recognized her from a past show immediately so I knew exactly what would happen. I was ready for her and I knew her lines. She was going to be as explosive as possible so i was going to tell it like it is. not so much to go back agaisnt her but to show women to be proud no matter what and YES I HAVE A WHOLE LOTS OF MEAT on me and damn it I hear it TASTES GOOD!!!!

LOL


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 27, 2008)

ANd read all the posts so far. I think that the reality of todays media is that we should *expect* them to be exploitive! I had my own experiences with this when doing publicity here in Canada for NAAFA when I was Canadian Area Facilitator for the organization in the late 80's. I choose to look at the positive I did rather than the negative light in which the shows tried to spin the message of size acceptance. In one instance, I was told we were going to do a show on size acceptance and that there would be a nutritionist there to talk about healthy eating. But when I got there (with 20 minutes to spare due to flight issues) I found that I and the other size positive guests would be up against representitives from diet places like WW and NS. We were labelled as angry and giving up, and suffering from poor health etc. However following the shows airing I spoke to people from across the country who were inspired to love themselves, was interviewd for a book and had the chance for other interviews. I was not impressed by the ambush and the intolerance of the others on the panel as well as some in the audience, but what I did gave others hope, gave me avenues to further the message, and let others hear that there was the opportunity to accept yourself at whatever the size you are. 
Its very easy with everything we are bombarded with to buy into the negatvity that surronds us. However in my opinion it lessens who we are when we fill up on that fuel, rather than the positive aspects of what we do. You ladies stood for yourself, made your points with grace and intelligence, and that shines through no matter what Tyra, the producers, and the naysayers of any kind do or say. Please ladies look at the positive aspects of what you did and that will carry you through to what you do in the future.
Ruth


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> I love you Raqui!!!
> 
> And girl you shed light to me, I didnt know that the Gastric Bypass lady was told to say Disgusting by the Tyra Staff. Wow thats incredible, I didnt know she was coached too??
> 
> ...



Well I am not going to say i hear them coach her but i know they were trying to coach me so I am going to assume they did the same with everyone. I know what I have to do. And you already said that Yael got paid. 

I Know that she did sign a payment waiver she was taken into a room in front of me to sign the waiver for a check.

The gastric bypass lady She looked so sad in her eyes I had to hug her so hard. I believe she didnt mean it I think they told her You have to make an impact.

I say coached because i know they tried to coach me but i am already knowing what to do. 

Notice how the first lady in brown said something to Gem and Eddie and she used the same LINE I find this diguesting. 

then Yael did her part she got hers under control

And then the gastic bypass lady. 

They all use a form of DIGUESTING that word is expolsive and they were told to say it for a reason.

I know what i was getting into. I just wanted to make sure I rep the big ladies the best I can. And you all Ms. Stacie, Mercedes, Gem, Tria looked BEAUTIFUL. 

I am thankful that a part were Eddie got emotional was cut out when Tyra was trying to take something Eddie may or may not have said about Gems family. He would not respond and Eddie was upset and emotional that the producers would say Eddie said something about people being Jealous of Gem. I am sure that even if Eddie might have said something like that he said it to gem and not to say mean things about another person.

When I went out on stage i held his hand and told him dont worry dont let these people get to you. I felt so mad inside about that. But it was CUT OUT I was so relieved and thankful for that part cut.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> While your singing their praises Read Raquis full post



Yes, I read Raqui's post. What she very clearly said was that she was familiar with how talk shows work, she knew what the setup would be like and she knew what would be done for ratings. She also said she realized the smaller women were told to behave the way they did and when the cameras were off they were all perfectly nice people and not negative towards anyone.

I'm not singing anyone's praises. I'm merely pointing out it's a talk show, you all knew that going in, you got your message across, and both the audience and the people posting here have largely been positive and supportive.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> You ladies stood for yourself, made your points with grace and intelligence, and that shines through no matter what Tyra, the producers, and the naysayers of any kind do or say. Please ladies look at the positive aspects of what you did and that will carry you through to what you do in the future.
> Ruth





I have to say that at least we made an impact. Those who will hate us will hate us. But so many women and men will love us, and now be able to stand up tall and strong. I recieved hate mail, Someone left me a snapvine message calling me a ******. I got one message of some teens calling me a Fat Bitch then you hear them listening to my other videos of poetry in the back ground and then saying to each other I dont know what to say. Maybe they started to bash me and then changed there minds.

But for every one bad message I have gotten so many postive responces, I have beem surprised to recieved many emails from slim women who say. I see you and your beautiful, strong, happy and I wonder why I am not.

I think we helped more than the BBW community. We helped the world!

It wasnt all flowers and candy, But it wasnt all crap either, At least we got to show that big is beautiful no question and women are strong and proud. We dont all have this WHOA as me attitude. 

That alone was worth it for me.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

Raqui said:


> IT IS THANK GOD, Shit i didnt see it anywhere



It was for 4 days before the show and the day of the show and gone right after we spoke, it SHOULD still be in archives but its not!

it should have been left up AFTER you spoke to help people find you.

so dont get to thankful yet, its gone already


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

Raqui said:


> YES I HAVE A WHOLE LOTS OF MEAT on me and damn it I hear it TASTES GOOD!!!!
> 
> LOL



lol lol lol I hear that : ) ^5
your too much : ) 

Mer


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

Raqui said:


> They tried to coach me too, and I said, " I SAY WHAT COMES FROM INSIDE MY HEART, NOT WHAT YOU PREDISCUSS WITH ME" AND I ENDED THE COACHING!!
> 
> SO DID TRINA!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

I cannot, nor will I, speak for Raqui, Gem and Eddie, or Trina, but if they are just as disappointd as you are about the show, they aren't saying it.
Hugs,[/QUOTE]

From Raqui

Well I am not going to say i hear them coach her but i know they were trying to coach me so I am going to assume they did the same with everyone. I know what I have to do. And you already said that Yael got paid. 

I Know that she did sign a payment waiver she was taken into a room in front of me to sign the waiver for a check.

The gastric bypass lady She looked so sad in her eyes I had to hug her so hard. I believe she didnt mean it I think they told her You have to make an impact.

I say coached because i know they tried to coach me but i am already knowing what to do. 

Notice how the first lady in brown said something to Gem and Eddie and she used the same LINE I find this diguesting. 

then Yael did her part she got hers under control

And then the gastic bypass lady. 

They all use a form of DIGUESTING that word is expolsive and they were told to say it for a reason.

I know what i was getting into. I just wanted to make sure I rep the big ladies the best I can. And you all Ms. Stacie, Mercedes, Gem, Tria looked BEAUTIFUL. 

I am thankful that a part were Eddie got emotional was cut out when Tyra was trying to take something Eddie may or may not have said about Gems family. He would not respond and Eddie was upset and emotional that the producers would say Eddie said something about people being Jealous of Gem. I am sure that even if Eddie might have said something like that he said it to gem and not to say mean things about another person.

When I went out on stage i held his hand and told him dont worry dont let these people get to you. I felt so mad inside about that. But it was CUT OUT I was so relieved and thankful for that part cut.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> I cannot, nor will I, speak for Raqui, Gem and Eddie, or Trina, but if they are just as disappointd as you are about the show, they aren't saying it.



One of the post from Gem


I was a bit insulted when they called after the fact for a new video clip because the original clip didn't get the same kind of response as our squashing video did. However, I knew what I was getting myself into from the beginning and chose to put myself out there anyway. There were pros and cons and I decided that the good outweighed the bad for me. I can see it from both your view and from Stacie's. Eddie definitely felt like we were being used. He hasn't even watched the show because it was a really bad experience for him. However, like I said, for me it was an overall positive experience. It sounds to me like everyone involved took something different away from it.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> I cannot, nor will I, speak for Raqui, Gem and Eddie, or Trina, but if they are just as disappointd as you are about the show, they aren't saying it.



Heres more from Raqui, About those Great people at the show, the entire post is longer but heres some of it

Per Raqui

Oh yes I took pictures with her, Because I know hollywood She was as you said paid to act like that. After the segement with me and Wayne when they were seating us in the audience. She came to me and said 

DONT BE MAD OK, Dont Be MAD, I think your beautiful just like that.

I looked at her and said OK, and put my arms open she came to me and put her arms around me (Something that a FAT- Phobic person would not be able to do) and hugged me. I stood up straight and she was dagling in the air and held me really tight. She smiled at me and laughed. and patted my arm saying I was strong.

I know she proably has her views. I planned on ignoring her but she came to me. In the green room she also hugged me and we took pictures. NOT BECAUSE of what the TYRA SHOW CLAIMS.

They have a little BACKSTAGE SECRET on the site.

BACKSTAGE SECRET

Although things got heated on the set, Yael and the other plus size models had a heart to heart after the show. They left in good spirits and were even taking pictures with each other to show off their differences.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> They tried to coach me too, and I said, " I SAY WHAT COMES FROM INSIDE MY HEART, NOT WHAT YOU PREDISCUSS WITH ME" AND I ENDED THE COACHING!!
> 
> SO DID TRINA!!!
> 
> ...



*sigh*

Mercedes, are you planning to keep posting this "4 out of 5" stuff until Stacie finally capitulates and says "Oh, you're right...it was awful."

Stacie is an adult woman who knew precisely what she was doing when she went on this show. Everyone understands that talk shows are done for entertainment. I'm not sure why you keep insisting that you and only you are smart and savvy enough to handle the situation.

Nobody says or thinks these people are "nice." It's business. They are putting on a talk show which needs to have high ratings so they can sell advertising space. It's not good or bad or negative or positive, it's *commercial.* 

I don't know about your site, but on many of them, the models have sets where they eat a ton of food or show off that they have gained a bunch of weight and some clothes no longer fit. I'm sure in many cases they didn't *really* eat as much as the set purports to show, and i'm sure in many cases they simply borrowed clothes from a smaller friend and said "Look how tight these jeans are!" And they do it because they know what their customers want to see and what turns them on.

It's just entertainment. And if you choose to be a part of it you take the good with the bad. You go into it with your eyes wide open and don't use it as a platform to talk about bigotry when that was just not the purpose of the show.


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 27, 2008)

I will say one thing. I knew that Gem and Eddie had some other issues with thier trip that were less than good, but that was outside the show, and I won't discuss them here due to it being a private conversation.

You know what, Mercedes? Maybe YOU'VE won. Maybe YOU'VE now got everyone else looking at this show as a negative and exploitative thing and that we SHOULDN'T be proud to have been a part of it. 

You've stated before that this is your OPINION. Well, and opinion is your THOUGHTS and FEELINGS of what you FELT happened. That is all well and good if you keep to your OPINION. BUT when you repeatedly attack MY opinion and try to force everyone else to see YOUR opinion and what you KNOW HAPPENED, its less of you stating your opinion rather more of you trying to force your thoughts onto others, kinda like Jonestown....?

I'm refusing to drink the koolaid, dear....and again, respectfully agree to disagree.






Mercedesbbw said:


> One of the post from Gem
> 
> 
> I was a bit insulted when they called after the fact for a new video clip because the original clip didn't get the same kind of response as our squashing video did. However, I knew what I was getting myself into from the beginning and chose to put myself out there anyway. There were pros and cons and I decided that the good outweighed the bad for me. I can see it from both your view and from Stacie's. Eddie definitely felt like we were being used. He hasn't even watched the show because it was a really bad experience for him. However, like I said, for me it was an overall positive experience. It sounds to me like everyone involved took something different away from it.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Yes, I read Raqui's post.
> 
> She also said she realized the smaller women were told to behave the way they did and when the cameras were off they were all perfectly nice people and not negative towards anyone.
> .



Ok now were getting somewhere!!!!

You say that you acknowledge that the women were paid to behave that way right??

paid to attack your dear friend, and the woman you joined this post to defend. ( A woman who speaks so well and didnt need your defense but thats another show) anyway.

After reading accounts of these people being paid to attack, degrade and insult out Dims women.

How can you not understand why I and hoping that the beautiful Ms Stacie realize that they were not our friends. The Wonderful producers she mentions, Set her up, Thats not what kind people do.

Im sorry call me wrong, I only wish she see them for what they are.

People who had a agenda at making us look stupid.

Now it didnt work, but that was the plan,

she may never see it, and I will drop the subject but I guess it just bothered me.

Maybe I have no right to care that much, and maybe im wrong for wishing that she see my views but knowledge is power, and the facts are out

Mercedes


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 27, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Ok now were getting somewhere!!!!
> 
> You say that you acknowledge that the women were paid to behave that way right??
> 
> ...



You know what? You are taking this personally. Their agenda is not to harm you personally, it's to *get.ratings. *

At no point in time did I say, imply, or suggest that Stacie was not capable of speaking for herself, I was merely offering my own observations and opinions as somebody who watched the show and has somebody who has met Stacie personally and found her to be a perfectly reasonable and sensible person.

The paid people were there to stir up ratings, not to degrade you, not to insult you, but to make the show more crazy. But beyond that, you have said time and again how savvy you are and you knew what they were doing. 

And you went on the show anyway which is what I am not understanding. If you KNEW they were going to use you, why do it?


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Nobody says or thinks these people are "nice." It's business. They are putting on a talk show which needs to have high ratings so they can sell advertising space.




*SIGH*

When you jump in to defend a grown woman who again speaks very well, you have to read all of the post on the table ok

Thats.... Jump in a post rule 101


From Stacie
Sure, I would have loved to have a picture taken of Miss Tyra, too, but I also know that she'd been taping all morning long and probably wanted to just head home. I thought she was very gracious when she thanked us for coming and her staff was impeccable! Props to Joanna, Sarah, Michelle, Earl, Kristina(hair) and my makeup girl(loved the eyes!), and J.C. for making my day so much fun!!!
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Props to people who paid someone to insult her on National TV in front of her family and friends?
Props to people who coached people to call us DISGUSTING!!
Props to people who Hurt Eddie so much during taping you didnt see!!!!
Props to people who put our photos up for laughter
Props to people who Broke many promises to the Dims girls

Ok so maybe im wrong for hoping that she would see them for what they are.
Maybe im 100% wrong.

But its my view, and I was speaking my mind.

Mercedes


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> I will say one thing. I knew that Gem and Eddie had some other issues with thier trip that were less than good, but that was outside the show, and I won't discuss them here due to it being a private conversation.
> 
> You know what, Mercedes? Maybe YOU'VE won. Maybe YOU'VE now got everyone else looking at this show as a negative and exploitative thing and that we SHOULDN'T be proud to have been a part of it.
> 
> ...




Koolaid????

Not sure about you, but I dont drink koolaid either!!!

look at that we agree on something!!!!

Koolaid:doh:


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> You know what? You are taking this personally.
> 
> The paid people were there to stir up ratings, not to degrade you, not to insult you, but to make the show more crazy.
> 
> But beyond that, you have said time and again how savvy you are and you knew what they were doing.



Please dont EVER get it twisted, I take nothing personal!! Were debating thats all
You have been saying PERSONAL since you got off the bench.

Your not a starter, your not in the top 5 line up. So during the game please refrain from leaving the bench before the officials tech you up and have you leave the game, or worse be ejexted from the remainder of the series OK??

Im a BIG girl, and I take nothing personal, Im just typing, im debating its not personal.

Girl they gotta throw you out of the game.......lol
Stay on that bench 

And you say they were not paid to insult or degrade us?? .......lol they werent? ...........lol

And you keep saying that im so SAVVY

is it personal to me from you??

Do you not like me??

Does a loved one have a Mercedes poster up on his wall??
Did I personally autograph it?
was he a recepient of a lap dance??

what did I do to you???

Girl get your butt back on that bench!!!

When the small forward is tired I might let you in the game for a little run, But were playing an important team , I need my stars on the floor ok....

no hard feelings..........lol

Just kidding, Oh I crack myself up.............lol 

Love Mer


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 27, 2008)

To be set up would mean that I had no knowledge of what was going to be taking place on that stage, and that was simply not the case. I was fully aware of what was going to happen, and I'm really tired of you trying to make that show and the people that work on it look like jerks.

Plain and simple:

You felt exploited and duped, I didn't. 

You felt like it was a negative show, I didn't.

You felt like those people "set you up for failure", I felt it was a great opportunity.

YOU feel that I need to not be "naive" and realize the error of MY thinking, and I am going to tell you that I'm NOT naive and I have no error in my thinking.

Enough, Mercedes. You have now ruined what I hoped would be a positive thing for me. You've now tainted the whole thing with your rantings about YOUR OPINION. You've ruined it for Gem and Eddie, who I am so proud of for putting themselves out there. You've ruined it for Raqui, who is so stunning that I can't even stand it, you've ruined it and made the show out to make fun of her business and thats not the case. You've also ruined it for Trina. What a strong woman she is, and you've taken the wind out of her sails. She had a lot to say and she was very well spoken. You've also ruined if for yourself, because you are coming off as being bitter about something you KNEW you were doing.

And I know you'll fight back on this, but I'm hoping that you won't. I'm done trying to stick up for myself only to have you come back and try to play on my insecurities. I won't do it anymore.

Again, you're a smart woman, Mercedes, you just don't know when to let things go.





Mercedesbbw said:


> Ok now were getting somewhere!!!!
> 
> You say that you acknowledge that the women were paid to behave that way right??
> 
> ...


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> You felt exploited and duped, I didn't.
> 
> YOU feel that I need to not be "naive"
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 27, 2008)

I think all of you have expressed your opinions on your experiences, now many times over, if it's possible to just step back and stop all of this, I think most would be very appreciative. 

People are entitled to their opinions, and you're not going to change anyone elses.... let's drop this before it gets past the point of salvage. 

Thank you,
/mod


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

I need a HUGGIE


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 27, 2008)

> Your not a starter, your not in the top 5 line up. So during the game please refrain from leaving the bench before the officials tech you up and have you leave the game, or worse be ejexted from the remainder of the series OK??



You can talk to me this way OR you can say that this place is respectful, but you can't do both. You're disrespecting everyone who disagrees with you.



> Does a loved one have a Mercedes poster up on his wall??
> Did I personally autograph it?
> was he a recepient of a lap dance??



No, no, and no. I have nothing personal against you I simply disagree with what you've written.



> Just kidding, Oh I crack myself up.............lol



I'm glad you crack _yourself_ up.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey, folks, just wanted you to know that I just watched the show and I think you all looked marvelous. If Tyra was trying to exploit you, to make you look bad, she failed because you presented yourselves with dignity and grace, humor and intelligence. 

And that woman who had WLS? Oy. This is why I don't get support from WLS sites -- I have absolutely nothing in common with the self hating lot that seems to frequent them. They're okay for an occasional question but for support? I'd rather come here, to hang out with people who "get" me, who understand that being fat isn't a character flaw, or something to be ashamed of. Even though that woman and I had the same surgery, we have absolutely NOTHING in common. Ugh. 

Again, though, you guys did a really lovely job on a show where the deck was stacked against you.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 27, 2008)

Raqui said:


> Well actually she came to me saying Please dont be mad I think your beautiful just like that and hugged me more than once while i was there.
> 
> I explained more in detail in when i responded to Mercedes.




Raqui I understand what you are saying here, but what kind of a woman needs to come on a TV show and say such nasty things in the first place, paid or not?

A decent person would turn down that assignment in the first place.

Be blessed

Susannah


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Raqui I understand what you are saying here, but what kind of a woman needs to come on a TV show and say such nasty things in the first place, paid or not?



Not everyone has the same morals and beliefs as you do (I happen to agree with you, Susannah). Maybe she really needs the money, too. Or possibly enjoys the airtime and helping achieve, as LoveBHMS so elegantly put, the commercialization.
I also don't think that any one of those classifies them as "not a decent person".

Just trying to offer up insight to your question. Not that I agree with them...


----------



## Shosh (Apr 27, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Not everyone has the same morals and beliefs as you do (I happen to agree with you, Susannah). Maybe she really needs the money, too. Or possibly enjoys the airtime and helping achieve, as LoveBHMS so elegantly put, the commercialization.
> I also don't think that any one of those classifies them as "not a decent person".
> 
> Just trying to offer up insight to your question. Not that I agree with them...



Well the woman in question is a professional model so I don't think she would need the money at all.
I will stand by what I said, a decent person does not attack another person in such a nasty manner.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 27, 2008)

Fantastic. I loved when they had the anorexic saying she was 8 lbs overweight at 88 lbs. 

When you are a reaonably sized full grown human and you don't break the weight of the tires on the right side of my car, I'd have to say something's wrong. 

I know people hate the BMI, but let's say snooty accent two-dimensional girl was 5' 2. That's a BMI of 16.1......2.4 under the bottom range of normal. At 5' 4" that's 15.1.....and at 5' 6 that's 14.2. Even if she was 5 even, that's only 17.2. Unless she's modelling for the new line of fashion from Auschwitz, she needs to sit down for three squares a day vs. whatever she's doing now....(IMHO, of course).


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow, I have just watched the show and Ive gotta say got ever so slightly emotional over it. Raqui, Trina and Mercedes you are such inspirational speakers and people could learn so much from yourselves. Gem and Stacie well done for keeping the positiveness to your arguments. I kinda see what Mercedes has been getting at with her comments about them being 'out to get you' but Ive gotta say girls you kept it positive and heartwarming. 

It was totally obvious at the begining of the show Tyra was trying to create a really bad atmosphere around the subject with some of her comments but bravo for deflecting the negativity. 

As Renaissance woman has mentioned though these shows are never really about portraying size in a good light at all, they're all about making money and creating a reaction, but what shows arent to be honest? Look at Big Brother if that wasnt out to create a reaction then it wouldnt be as popular as it is.

Good job ladies. 

An p.s kudos to Red who actually went totally off the ball and hit the real issue! Tyra is a sucky presenter!!!


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 27, 2008)

I just got finished watching the show on Raqui's site..thanks for posting it for those of us who missed it on tv 

I've not read through all these posts, looks like there may be a controversy going on here. 

I just wanted to say that i think the show wound up being great. It's obvious they were definitely hoping for shock factor with you gals lol, but wow y'all really represented very well and you all looked fabulous. Most any tv show out there is going to try to paint a negative image of us. It's a matter of standing up, holding your head high and representing the community with dignity and demanding respect and you ladies certainly did that. I was very proud to watch you on the show. In fact, my neck is sore from all the nodding that i did hehe

my new favorite quote? you live your life and let me live mine lol

Great job ladies


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 27, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> You ladies did very well. Even under that pressure. I was happy to see those great retorts, and they weren't anti-thin (Even when a certain someone tried pathetic retorts... "They want to be skinny like meeeeeeeee" BZZT! WRONG! ), so I was really happy about that.
> 
> Good work. Beauty, intelligence, and ambition are great things.



I forgot to add that I agree with the general consensus that this really wasn't a size acceptance show, but there was a little bit of it thrown in.


----------



## Raqui (Apr 27, 2008)

I have to think on so many points. I dont think a decent person would get paided to say negative things. But then again a decent person would let you know if they did get paid they are not serious about it. 

I am not sure. But you have to realize that maybe people would say I am not decent for actually being happy and FAT. That a decent person would want to be better. 

I think being better is loving myself and not standing on a scale.

I am not sure what to think about it. But I know one thing We Rocked 

Thank you for the Love and Hugs to you all.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 27, 2008)

Raqui said:


> I have to think on so many points. I dont think a decent person would get paided to say negative things. But then again a decent person would let you know if they did get paid they are not serious about it.
> 
> I am not sure. But you have to realize that maybe people would say I am not decent for actually being happy and FAT. That a decent person would want to be better.
> 
> ...




Well Raqui you are a good, caring, and decent person, and you showed that even more so by being very gracious towards that lady.

And yes you all rocked.

Shoshie


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 27, 2008)

Raqui said:


> Well I am not going to say i hear them coach her but i know they were trying to coach me so I am going to assume they did the same with everyone.



My friend Laura who was there talking to Tyra about our video told me that she was in a room before the show with the gastric bypass lady and she in fact was told to use the world "discusting" and did not want to. That is why she was so shaken up about all of it. It's like you said, she just doesn't want to see any of us have to go through the weight related health issues that she went through. 




Raqui said:


> I am thankful that a part were Eddie got emotional was cut out when Tyra was trying to take something Eddie may or may not have said about Gems family. He would not respond and Eddie was upset and emotional that the producers would say Eddie said something about people being Jealous of Gem. I am sure that even if Eddie might have said something like that he said it to gem and not to say mean things about another person.



I am very thankful that part was edited out too. That was really uncalled for the way Tyra and Joanne (producer) jumped down his throat.



Raqui said:


> When I went out on stage i held his hand and told him dont worry dont let these people get to you. I felt so mad inside about that. But it was CUT OUT I was so relieved and thankful for that part cut.



Thanks so much for that, Raqui. It meant the world to us both.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 27, 2008)

PeacefulGem said:


> My friend Laura who was there talking to Tyra about our video told me that she was in a room before the show with the gastric bypass lady and she in fact was told to use the world "discusting"
> 
> 
> I am very thankful that part was edited out too. That was really uncalled for the way Tyra and Joanne (producer) jumped down his throat.




Hey Gem I was near Laura when Joanne was coaching her and she is your TRUE friend, because she told her I DONT think shes a bad person or disgusting, I LOVE Gem, and she did NOT agree to say that!! 

And they sure were trying to get her to let you have it when she stood up from the audience. But Laura could not be convinced to hurt you.

Gem youve got a good friend in Laura!!!

And Im also sorry for all that Eddie went through, they wanted him to give them Drama and thats not him, and it was horrible how they went at him.

I know he doesnt want to watch the show, but tell him if he decides to, just turn down the volume and look at how beautiful you look : ) 

love 
Mer


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 27, 2008)

EDDIE YOU A FREAK!!!
[That was my favourite part]

You ladies were amazing


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2008)

For whatever its worth, I just spent the time to watch the whole program on Raqui's site. 

I think ALL the ladies did just great - Mercedes proved her preacher's daughters genes are still with her and Raqui defended her ground 100%. I had the impression that the audience was both surprised and supportive. If it hadn't been for the pre-arranged plants the profram would have been a hug-fest. 

As an attorney might tell his star witness aftrrt a successful presentation on the stand, "they didn't lay a hand on you!"

Congratulations! Too bad some plugs were left on the editing floor. but it was a success.


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 28, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Gem youve got a good friend in Laura!!!




That is for sure! Laura and I have been the best of friends since we were about 9 years old so we've known each other forever. She's really great, like a sister to me!


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 28, 2008)

Raqui said:


> I need a HUGGIE


Ill take the case! (harvey birdman reference)


----------



## Raqui (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello all you wonderful people. I got to say My heart is filled with joy because you have all been wonderful

I am starting my own show on blog Talk Radio called LargeInCharge Radio.

I set the show for this Friday May2nd 5-7 eastern standard time. I will be putting out annoucements soon about it once I got it all together

It will be about this subject US appearing on the Tyra Show. We will be able to say whatever we want about the show and how we feel postive and negative. We can debate about it and also just say our peace with our experience. 

ALL LADIES can plug there sites at the end of the show, I ask that you do not speak over each other. I will mute people if I need to. What i really want is OUR STORY TO GET OUT. For others to know what we feel and what WE think in doing the show. WE got haters already but lets tell everyone what WE really feel.

We will have a chat room feature to my knowledge so questions can be asked by listeners and we can answer them. We also have a call in feature though if all the ladies are present we cant have anyone esle call in so it is important to be in the chat room. 

I know we got a little bit of a heated debate here, but I think having a good show about it will let your voices be hear as well as mine. I will also put this show in the I tune network so people can take it with them if they want to.

I ask all of you Gem, Eddie, Stacie, Mercedes and Trina to join me. All you have to do is be avaliable and call in. That is about it.

Of Course I will host the show and this is one venue where I you are not being expolited. All I ask is that you all have the upmost respect for the Host (Me) and the other participants.

Much Love and if you want to join in or not please email me either way so I can have a plan and questions i want to ask each individual.

[email protected] Hugs Raqui


----------



## Raqui (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for that, Raqui. It meant the world to us both. 


HUGGIES That felt like a big warm hug 

Raqui


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 28, 2008)

My wife and I did ALL the shows in the early 90s and the tone changed at the end of '93 about the time that the Contract With America was being cooked up-- Limbaugh called Sally Jesse Raphael a 'feminazi' and the 'plea for tolerance' angle suddenly went out the window. As did Sally's show! NAAFA actually got a lot of GOOD exposure out of Geraldo in the 70s and 80s... now Size Acceptance is on the wrong side of the International Global War On Terror...:doh: Jihadists with Jiggle.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey girl

When are you going to interview me for the cover of your online magazine Large and in charge?
I would say 16 years in, A BBW website, 2 albums, and a 1 million percent pure love of the BBW community should make me a candidate : ) 

And ive got about 6 million photos to choose from for the cover........lol

: )




Raqui said:


> Thanks so much for that, Raqui. It meant the world to us both.
> 
> 
> HUGGIES That felt like a big warm hug
> ...


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 28, 2008)

wait a sec i noticed a "slight" plug mentioned for mercedesbbw. trina mentions it near the shows end when she says she goes out into her community and helps. its like the last 3- 5 minutes of the show. she says modeling for mercedesbbw (with out the .com) is one of the things she does. i know it isnt much of a plug but its some what there.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Raqui certainly is a very gracious woman. I certainly wouldn't want to give that Nasty Model Yael a hug backstage, that is for sure. She really made me mad.




Wasn't she a paid actress? Maybe she was just saying what she got paid to say.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Raqui I understand what you are saying here, but what kind of a woman needs to come on a TV show and say such nasty things in the first place, paid or not?
> 
> A decent person would turn down that assignment in the first place.
> 
> ...



Nastiness gets the ratings, cute bunnies, rainbows, and butterflys do not. 
If you watch any daytime tv talk shows you'll see the trend. Its not people sitting around a campfire singing Kumbaya, they're sitting around the campfire slinging burning marshmellows at each other.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 28, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> Nastiness gets the ratings, cute bunnies, rainbows, and butterflys do not.
> If you watch any daytime tv talk shows you'll see the trend. Its not people sitting around a campfire singing Kumbaya, they're sitting around the campfire slinging burning marshmellows at each other.




Well I don't watch shows like that. I only watched it because we have been discussing it here.

I have got zero interest in these type of shows and in magazines of the same ilk. Absolute trash and venemous to boot.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 28, 2008)

What's up with Tyra's hair? She looks like Shirley Temple... how much 'processing' is involved with THAT 'do?:shocked:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ill bet it was a wig so no processing. 

shes a Fake baby


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 28, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ill bet it was a wig so no processing.
> 
> shes a Fake baby



Nope -- high end weave, ya'll!  And if you haven't heard, that 'ish gets expensive!


----------



## Raqui (Apr 28, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> Hey girl
> 
> When are you going to interview me for the cover of your online magazine Large and in charge?
> I would say 16 years in, A BBW website, 2 albums, and a 1 million percent pure love of the BBW community should make me a candidate : )
> ...



For the music you have to submit that to Super Sized Spanish Fly Lynx she handles all Music for LargeInCharge.

For the Cover all you have to do is submit during a Model Search which is December - February every year. I always annouce it out there all over the net. From the ladies who enter I then pick who is best for the covers. At this time i am not adding adult sites into LargeInCharge until I have a dedicated Adult Section to handle that. I want to have password protected etc. So that Kiddies cant assess it so easy.

Hugs Raqui


----------



## Raqui (Apr 28, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Nope -- high end weave, ya'll!  And if you haven't heard, that 'ish gets expensive!




I have to agree it looks like a weave to me. It looks great on television but in person it looked a bit dry. It could have been also from lights just blaring on her and where i was sitting.


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Apr 28, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> wait a sec i noticed a "slight" plug mentioned for mercedesbbw. trina mentions it near the shows end when she says she goes out into her community and helps. its like the last 3- 5 minutes of the show. she says modeling for mercedesbbw (with out the .com) is one of the things she does. i know it isnt much of a plug but its some what there.



She definately got in a clear wonderful plug, which means that I should have walked away happy right?

So if I was dissapointed it was for the others!! not myself, I was fine. But I do care about the way all BBWs are treated I dont just get happy when things go well for me.

Thanks for noticing

Mercedes


----------



## Mini (Apr 28, 2008)

Why is this thread still going?


----------



## PeacefulGem (Apr 28, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> What's up with Tyra's hair? She looks like Shirley Temple... how much 'processing' is involved with THAT 'do?:shocked:



A couple of my friends who have watched both of the episodes that Eddie and I were on have asked what is up with Tyra's hair (she had that same big, curly 'do both times). One of my friends was wondering if she does the big, fat 'do to go with the big, fat chick(s) on the show! hehe


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 28, 2008)

Mini said:


> Why is this thread still going?



And perhaps even more perplexing, why do we keep reading it?


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 28, 2008)

Mercedesbbw said:


> She definately got in a clear wonderful plug, which means that I should have walked away happy right?
> 
> So if I was dissapointed it was for the others!! not myself, I was fine. But I do care about the way all BBWs are treated I dont just get happy when things go well for me.
> 
> ...


no you prolly shouldnt be happy i would still be pissed as shit. because they told you one thing and did another.


----------



## Mini (Apr 28, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> And perhaps even more perplexing, why do we keep reading it?



I don't actually read threads. I just click on things randomly and then type assholey comments until my PM box is flooded with marriage proposals.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 28, 2008)

Srsly....I've been waiting for hours. 




Mini said:


> I don't actually read threads. I just click on things randomly and then type assholey comments until my PM box is flooded with marriage proposals.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 28, 2008)

I get a proposal every once in a while......just never for marriage :blink:


----------



## Mini (Apr 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I get a proposal every once in a while......just never for marriage :blink:



Have you tried being an asshole?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 28, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> And perhaps even more perplexing, why do we keep reading it?




Same reason people slow down on the freeway to stare at a wreck. Morbid curiousity...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2008)

Mini said:


> Have you tried being an asshole?



Nah....I just usually end up marrying them


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 29, 2008)

I am slowly savoring this broadcast gem. Wow is Tyra evil- narrowed eyes rolling side to side like Cruella DeVille. Raqui is the best SuperGoddess EVER. If she were President, bin Laden would turn himself in just to get an hour of squashing. I want THAT video.:bow:


----------



## gnoom (Apr 30, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> ...since I'm currently single...
> 
> I'm very excited to see ... the final product...



You're not single and you did brilliant! :wubu:


----------



## gnoom (Apr 30, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> Great job ladies



Full ACK! :happy:


----------



## Raqui (Apr 30, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I am slowly savoring this broadcast gem. Wow is Tyra evil- narrowed eyes rolling side to side like Cruella DeVille. Raqui is the best SuperGoddess EVER. If she were President, bin Laden would turn himself in just to get an hour of squashing. I want THAT video.:bow:




You is so silly Ned but i think it would be fitting punishment OH NO WAIT he might like it to much AHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Raqui (Apr 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nah....I just usually end up marrying them



That is one Lucky Asshole Ms. Fairy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 30, 2008)

Raqui said:


> That is one Lucky Asshole Ms. Fairy




Thank you, Queen  :bow:


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm very well taken....:wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:

And thank you!

Love,




gnoom said:


> You're not single and you did brilliant! :wubu:


----------

